# BV Lauren 1980 Clutch



## Bagzcloset

My new to me Lauren clutch. It is grey in colour but when in different lighting it appears brownish green too. Happy to finally getting it, love the buttery feel of leather.


----------



## RT1

Bagzcloset said:


> My new to me Lauren clutch. It is grey in colour but when in different lighting it appears brownish green too. Happy to finally getting it, love the buttery feel of leather.
> 
> View attachment 4762328
> View attachment 4762329



WOW....what a great score!!!     Congratulations!!!


----------



## grietje

Ahhh the Lauren.  I have one too and may have another if the BV stars align. 

Lovely bag!


----------



## RT1

grietje said:


> Ahhh the Lauren.  I have one too and may have another if the BV stars align.
> 
> Lovely bag!



You also are one of the people who have the Best bags ever!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## gagabag

Twins! I’ve had mine for 2 years! You will love it! Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

I have cousins! Barolo & Antique Silver.


----------



## Nibb

I never posted my beautiful studded Lauren in this thread, I did get side tracked for awhile by the gorgeous ostrich Laurens but ultimately ended up with the perfect Lauren for my me & my casual lifestyle.


----------



## Nibb

Bagzcloset said:


> My new to me Lauren clutch. It is grey in colour but when in different lighting it appears brownish green too. Happy to finally getting it, love the buttery feel of leather.
> 
> View attachment 4762328
> View attachment 4762329


Stunning!


----------



## jeune_fille

I love that studded Lauren. How I wish I could still find it in the outlet. :|


----------



## RT1

This is a gorgeous Lauren...the studs really set it off!


----------



## annie9999

Here is another cousin.  Enjoy your Lauren.


----------



## Nibb

annie9999 said:


> Here is another cousin.  Enjoy your Lauren.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764699


I do love the ostrich, she’s a beauty.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> This is a gorgeous Lauren...the studs really set it off!


Thank you.


----------



## jbags07

Bagzcloset said:


> My new to me Lauren clutch. It is grey in colour but when in different lighting it appears brownish green too. Happy to finally getting it, love the buttery feel of leather.
> 
> View attachment 4762328
> View attachment 4762329


Absolutely stunning, enjoy


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I have cousins! Barolo & Antique Silver.
> View attachment 4763075


I still love the Lauren clutch. I wish it would work for me because it is so classy.


----------



## Seeeca

I picked up this baby last night! Totally in love!


----------



## imunlisted

@diane278 love your "cousins"!  Ironically, @Seeeca  and I actually ARE cousins, and our bags are too!

Finding it awesome that this thread just started less than a month ago - a sign this bag is a true classic! Is it just me or we all just snapping up the old/classic BVs?  I'm also wondering if we can get one of each color/leather the Lauren came in on this thread... hope we see more shared here soon!


----------



## muchstuff

imunlisted said:


> @diane278 love your "cousins"!  Ironically, @Seeeca  and I actually ARE cousins, and our bags are too!
> 
> Finding it awesome that this thread just started less than a month ago - a sign this bag is a true classic! Is it just me or we all just snapping up the old/classic BVs?  I'm also wondering if we can get one of each color/leather the Lauren came in on this thread... hope we see more shared here soon!
> 
> Is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775138


Here's a thread that was started a few years back, if you do a search you'll find lots of references to the iconic Lauren...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/50th-anniversary-bottega-veneta-lauren-clutch.961468/


----------



## imunlisted

muchstuff said:


> Here's a thread that was started a few years back, if you do a search you'll find lots of references to the iconic Lauren...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/50th-anniversary-bottega-veneta-lauren-clutch.961468/


 Amazing - it didn't come up in my search. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

imunlisted said:


> Amazing - it didn't come up in my search. Thank you!


Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

imunlisted said:


> @diane278 love your "cousins"!  Ironically, @Seeeca and I actually ARE cousins, and our bags are too!
> 
> Finding it awesome that this thread just started less than a month ago - a sign this bag is a true classic! Is it just me or we all just snapping up the old/classic BVs?  I'm also wondering if we can get one of each color/leather the Lauren came in on this thread... hope we see more shared here soon!
> 
> View attachment 4775138


I love your photo! Since you & Seeca are cousins, if you each collect half of the Lauren’s you want, then you can share.  Last fall, I edited my BV collection down to the six bags I loved the most, including the 2 Lauren’s.  

The BV members are a generous and supportive group, so I‘m sure there will be more posts. I don’t actually know how many colors/leather variations were available in the Lauren...but others here will know...


----------



## imunlisted

diane278 said:


> I love your photo! Since you & Seeca are cousins, if you each collect half of the Lauren’s you want, then you can share.  Last fall, I edited my BV collection down to the six bags I loved the most, including the 2 Lauren’s.
> 
> The BV members are a generous and supportive group, so I‘m sure there will be more posts. I don’t actually know how many colors/leather variations were available in the Lauren...but others here will know...



You think the same as @Seeeca and I! We came across the Laurens together and were like, which color?  Who cares? We'll each get one!  We have matching Givenchy Nightingale's too (in different colors, of course). I think we are starting to diverge... she'd get a Lauren in ostrich if she could find one, but I'd prefer croc. 

I'd love to see members share these colors if they have them!


----------



## jeune_fille

I think the Oculus one is already sold out. I'll most likely get it if I see one.


----------



## shiningrubygirl

Just stumbled upon this thread and looking from all your photos, I just love how simple and understated the clutch is and yet it is so chic! It definitely can be dressed up or down depending on mood. Just wondering whether the clutch has been discontinued or is it part of the limited item since I've not seen this clutch in BV boutique? If so, are they still producing it? And if it doesn't, is it available at the outlet?


----------



## Seeeca

shiningrubygirl said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread and looking from all your photos, I just love how simple and understated the clutch is and yet it is so chic! It definitely can be dressed up or down depending on mood. Just wondering whether the clutch has been discontinued or is it part of the limited item since I've not seen this clutch in BV boutique? If so, are they still producing it? And if it doesn't, is it available at the outlet?


I believe this clutch has been discontinued but remaining stock can still be found in a few stores. I got lucky and found mine at a Neiman Marcus Last Call for nearly half the retail price - and pretty much brand new.  You can find them on resale sites too, but less available than some of the other styles. Hope that helps. Good luck!!


----------



## Nibb

shiningrubygirl said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread and looking from all your photos, I just love how simple and understated the clutch is and yet it is so chic! It definitely can be dressed up or down depending on mood. Just wondering whether the clutch has been discontinued or is it part of the limited item since I've not seen this clutch in BV boutique? If so, are they still producing it? And if it doesn't, is it available at the outlet?


I got mine resale, it’s in new condition, I think if you phone a boutique you may find one in an exotic if they have any left. Ann’s Fabulous Finds has an Intrecciato in the deep red Barolo color.


----------



## jeune_fille

I would also recommend calling the BV outlets if you are in the US or Europe. The SA i am working with have Laurens in metallic colors, twilight, aqua, light grey. (BV Outlet in Florida).


----------



## shiningrubygirl

Seeeca said:


> I believe this clutch has been discontinued but remaining stock can still be found in a few stores. I got lucky and found mine at a Neiman Marcus Last Call for nearly half the retail price - and pretty much brand new.  You can find them on resale sites too, but less available than some of the other styles. Hope that helps. Good luck!!


I see. Wow, you are indeed lucky. Definitely cannot resist if the price is really that good. Thanks for the information, I'll probably start looking for one now. 



Nibb said:


> I got mine resale, it’s in new condition, I think if you phone a boutique you may find one in an exotic if they have any left. Ann’s Fabulous Finds has an Intrecciato in the deep red Barolo color.


I see. I will try to see if my local boutique still have the item. I can't believe I missed it. Thank you for the information. 



jeune_fille said:


> I would also recommend calling the BV outlets if you are in the US or Europe. The SA i am working with have Laurens in metallic colors, twilight, aqua, light grey. (BV Outlet in Florida).


I went to Woodburry Common Outlets last year for a family trip and while in there, I was so occupied in looking for an olimpia. I didn't know this item exist until yesterday. Will definitely try to contact my local boutique if they still have the item. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Launchoutintothedeep

Loving this thread it’s incredible. I bought two Lauren’s in October 2019. I’m about to buy my third in Colour “Twilight” which for me is dreamy.

A classic for sure and well worth the investment !


----------



## jbags07

Very excited to join the Lauren club...i LOVE this bag!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Very excited to join the Lauren club...i LOVE this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4804587


They are lovable little things. Is that barolo? Enjoy she’s pretty.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Very excited to join the Lauren club...i LOVE this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4804587



What a beautiful bag!    That color is exquisite!  Congratulations!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> They are lovable little things. Is that barolo? Enjoy she’s pretty.


I know J can talk for herself, but I’m excited -that’s the original Gigolo Red! So GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> They are lovable little things. Is that barolo? Enjoy she’s pretty.



they are indeed lovable...love at first sight the first time i ‘saw’ one, i think it was Dianes, on one of the threads. Still pinching myself that i have one. Color is Gigolo red, which i think is Barolo? Or no?


JenJBS said:


> What a beautiful bag!   That color is exquisite!  Congratulations!



Thank you the color IRL is really beautiful.



indiaink said:


> I know J can talk for herself, but I’m excited -that’s the original Gigolo Red! So GORGEOUS!!!!



thank you  so it is the original Gigolo Red? Thats the official name, i was not sure if its the same color as Barolo?  We watched the movie this week in anticipation...i am so excited to have this bag  its officially my favorite bag now....


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> they are indeed lovable...love at first sight the first time i ‘saw’ one, i think it was Dianes, on one of the threads. Still pinching myself that i have one. Color is Gigolo red, which i think is Barolo? Or no?
> 
> 
> Thank you the color IRL is really beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you  so it is the original Gigolo Red? Thats the official name, i was not sure if its the same color as Barolo?  We watched the movie this week in anticipation...i am so excited to have this bag  its officially my favorite bag now....


That’s the official name! Not Barolo. https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/women/the-lauren-1980_grd31781


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> That’s the official name! Not Barolo. https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/women/the-lauren-1980_grd31781



Ok, so that was SO cool! I enjoyed watching that very much  thank you @indiaink for linking this for me....the backstory/film made it very special, and what an added layer, Lauren herself walking the runway with The Reissued Clutch....just, WOW


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Ok, so that was SO cool! I enjoyed watching that very much  thank you @indiaink for linking this for me....the backstory/film made it very special, and what an added layer, Lauren herself walking the runway with The Reissued Clutch....just, WOW


You’re welcome. I’m quite pleased that BV has left this up on their site, but I’d see if you could download the video for safekeeping.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Very excited to join the Lauren club...i LOVE this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4804587


You have the creme de la creme of Laurens!  Beautiful.


----------



## indiaink

Ah. Finally, my very own, fresh in from Italy this morning. I like this much better than the Intrecciato Dark Bronze 1980 Lauren that I had earlier; I've always been a sucker for studs.   @Nibb, we're clutch twins! I do like this size better than The Pouch, and ... dare I say it ... it's better made. (Yes, I had The Pouch, briefly). (It's still beautiful @ksuromax, I'm not dissing The Bag) (if you keep posting those great shots, I might get it again ...)


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Ah. Finally, my very own, fresh in from Italy this morning. I like this much better than the Intrecciato Dark Bronze 1980 Lauren that I had earlier; I've always been a sucker for studs.   @Nibb, we're clutch twins! I do like this size better than The Pouch, and ... dare I say it ... it's better made. (Yes, I had The Pouch, briefly). (It's still beautiful @ksuromax, I'm not dissing The Bag) (if you keep posting those great shots, I might get it again ...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808805


Twinning! I think this is my favorite BV, such a great bag, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bagzcloset

@indiaink this clutch is on the way to me too. First time having bag with studs, not sure how I will react to it...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> I've always been a sucker for studs.


I had always found this one stunning! Congrats on scoring it!


----------



## indiaink

Bagzcloset said:


> @indiaink this clutch is on the way to me too. First time having bag with studs, not sure how I will react to it...
> 
> View attachment 4808866


OMYGOSH, @Bagzcloset  that's a gorgeous color! You will love it - while it doesn't "seem" like it, the studs are very understated, don't add any weight at all, and the bag's so well done it's just part of the 'fabric' of the bag, it just works. I think they are more like 'sequins', in that the studs are flat, if that makes sense. I think you'll be very pleased!


----------



## Nibb

Bagzcloset said:


> @indiaink this clutch is on the way to me too. First time having bag with studs, not sure how I will react to it...
> 
> View attachment 4808866


Beautiful, very light and fresh looking. @indiaink is right on about the studs, imo they are well done and interesting looking.


----------



## jeune_fille

@indiaink , Did you buy it from glamood? 
I wholeheartedly agree that Lauren is much better made than The Pouch. Lauren show artisanal craftmanship. The Pouch is so generic.


----------



## Grande Latte

imunlisted said:


> You think the same as @Seeeca and I! We came across the Laurens together and were like, which color?  Who cares? We'll each get one!  We have matching Givenchy Nightingale's too (in different colors, of course). I think we are starting to diverge... she'd get a Lauren in ostrich if she could find one, but I'd prefer croc.
> 
> I'd love to see members share these colors if they have them!
> 
> View attachment 4775365
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775381
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775383



These photos/ possibilities make life really difficult.


----------



## indiaink

jeune_fille said:


> @indiaink , Did you buy it from glamood?
> I wholeheartedly agree that Lauren is much better made than The Pouch. Lauren show artisanal craftmanship. The Pouch is so generic.


Sorry for the late reply - why yes, yes I did.


----------



## jeune_fille

indiaink said:


> Sorry for the late reply - why yes, yes I did.



Aww OMG. A month ago, I was stalking that same bag haha. Now Im so jealous! Enjoy her.


----------



## indiaink

jeune_fille said:


> Aww OMG. A month ago, I was stalking that same bag haha. Now Im so jealous! Enjoy her.


Thank you. She is a valued part of my heavily curated collection.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Ah. Finally, my very own, fresh in from Italy this morning. I like this much better than the Intrecciato Dark Bronze 1980 Lauren that I had earlier; I've always been a sucker for studs.   @Nibb, we're clutch twins! I do like this size better than The Pouch, and ... dare I say it ... it's better made. (Yes, I had The Pouch, briefly). (It's still beautiful @ksuromax, I'm not dissing The Bag) (if you keep posting those great shots, I might get it again ...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808805


An Absolute Stunner, that combo of intrecciato and studs


----------



## jbags07

Bagzcloset said:


> @indiaink this clutch is on the way to me too. First time having bag with studs, not sure how I will react to it...
> 
> View attachment 4808866


Beautiful color!  Looking foward to pix once she arrives


----------



## Bagzcloset

Finally received my new clutch and it’s so pretty! @indiaink is right on the studs and everything else, I love love love my new clutch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagzcloset said:


> I love love love my new clutch


Congrats! It's gorgeous!


----------



## indiaink

Bagzcloset said:


> Finally received my new clutch and it’s so pretty! @indiaink is right on the studs and everything else, I love love love my new clutch
> 
> View attachment 4814033


See see see? What'd I tell ya? Am I right? Isn't it amazing!?!??!   I'm so glad you love this clutch! And this color, TDF!!!


----------



## bmk33

Really stunning!


----------



## jeune_fille

Yay! I have a new Lauren 1980 coming in Ostrich leather!


----------



## Nibb

jeune_fille said:


> Yay! I have a new Lauren 1980 coming in Ostrich leather!


Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Diorlvlover

Where is everyone scoring these amazing Lauren’s from? My SA says they’re unavailable


----------



## indiaink

I was surprised to hear they still have them at the Outlet...


----------



## jeune_fille

Actually I got mine from Florida Outlet. I think there’s one more left which is like metallic gold.

@Nibb, Yep I will surely post it.
@Diorlvlover if you contact an outlet ask them to check in the warehouse. If you want a brand new one.


----------



## Diorlvlover

jeune_fille said:


> Actually I got mine from Florida Outlet. I think there’s one more left which is like metallic gold.
> 
> @Nibb, Yep I will surely post it.
> @Diorlvlover if you contact an outlet ask them to check in the warehouse. If you want a brand new one.


Thank you for the tip!


----------



## jeune_fille

indiaink said:


> I was surprised to hear they still have them at the Outlet...



Hello dear! Yep I think most of the TM pieces are in the warehouse. I ordered an SS18 skirt and the SA ordered it from the warehouse 
He casually mentioned that there might be some Roma’s available with brunito hardware. That would be like hidden treasure from Atlantis :glee:


----------



## Euclase

Diorlvlover said:


> Thank you for the tip!



I just posted about Saks Off Fifth having The Lauren here in the Shopping thread.  Hope that helps!


----------



## jeune_fille

As promised!


----------



## Nibb

jeune_fille said:


> As promised!


Swoon  congratulations on securing that rare beauty


----------



## jeune_fille

Nibb said:


> Swoon  congratulations on securing that rare beauty



Aww thank you! This is my first Ostrich leather bag. Hoping I could score BV in croc leather.


----------



## grietje

jeune_fille said:


> As promised!


This is a beautiful shade.  Hibiscus says hello!


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> This is a beautiful shade.  Hibiscus says hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154783


That color ...


----------



## jeune_fille

grietje said:


> This is a beautiful shade.  Hibiscus says hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154783



I loooveeee it.... Now I dont have sore eyes anymore. I am starting to see some artistry on this thread lollll.
And you took a really nice photo as well.


----------



## Evergreen602

Question for those who own the Gigolo Red.  Do you find the color is a dark red, or does it lean more burgundy/wine?

Dark red is a color I would like to add to my collection, and the Lauren has been on my wish list.  There were so many beautiful colors and variations made in this bag.  I could just as easily go for a metallic or studded version when the right one pops up on the preloved market.


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> Question for those who own the Gigolo Red.  Do you find the color is a dark red, or does it lean more burgundy/wine?
> 
> Dark red is a color I would like to add to my collection, and the Lauren has been on my wish list.  There were so many beautiful colors and variations made in this bag.  I could just as easily go for a metallic or studded version when the right one pops up on the preloved market.



I have it in the Gigolo Red and would say it runs towards a more muted burgundy/wine colour not a dark red (there is no blue undertone to the colour). It’s a great colour - I find that when I wear it with lighter colours it shows the colour more than if one was to wear it with navy or black.

I’m a big fan of the Lauren and have a few so would definitely recommend it if you like clutches. I find it easier to hold than the Pouch too.


----------



## Evergreen602

_Moravia_ said:


> I have it in the Gigolo Red and would say it runs towards a more muted burgundy/wine colour not a dark red (there is no blue undertone to the colour). It’s a great colour - I find that when I wear it with lighter colours it shows the colour more than if one was to wear it with navy or black.
> 
> I’m a big fan of the Lauren and have a few so would definitely recommend it if you like clutches. I find it easier to hold than the Pouch too.


Thank you.  I can't say I am much of a clutch person, so I plan to only get one Lauren when the time is right.  I could see loving the Gigolo Red whether it is dark red or wine in color.  However, I am trying to carefully curate my bag collection, so I would like to strike two items off my wish list with one bag purchase.  A TM metallic is on my wish list too.


----------



## StaceyLyn

jbags07 said:


> they are indeed lovable...love at first sight the first time i ‘saw’ one, i think it was Dianes, on one of the threads. Still pinching myself that i have one. Color is Gigolo red, which i think is Barolo? Or no?
> 
> 
> Thank you the color IRL is really beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you  so it is the original Gigolo Red? Thats the official name, i was not sure if its the same color as Barolo?  We watched the movie this week in anticipation...i am so excited to have this bag  its officially my favorite bag now....


I know you and @indiaink already worked out the “Is Gigolo Red the same as Barolo” conundrum. But, I just happened upon this text chain over a year after you originally posted and thought I’d post a pic for you. Gigolo Red (the Lauren) is indeed a different color than Barolo (the Cabat). The difference is almost imperceptible but it’s there!


----------



## Evergreen602

StaceyLyn said:


> I know you and @indiaink already worked out the “Is Gigolo Red the same as Barolo” conundrum. But, I just happened upon this text chain over a year after you originally posted and thought I’d post a pic for you. Gigolo Red (the Lauren) is indeed a different color than Barolo (the Cabat). The difference is almost imperceptible but it’s there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218863


Both bags are stunning!


----------



## StaceyLyn

Evergreen602 said:


> Question for those who own the Gigolo Red.  Do you find the color is a dark red, or does it lean more burgundy/wine?
> 
> Dark red is a color I would like to add to my collection, and the Lauren has been on my wish list.  There were so many beautiful colors and variations made in this bag.  I could just as easily go for a metallic or studded version when the right one pops up on the preloved market.


Despite “red” being right there in the name, I am hard-pressed to call Gigolo Red “red.” It has such a prominent brown tint that is straddles the brown and red families. A true “red” it is not.
I posted a pic above. Have a look.


----------



## jeune_fille

StaceyLyn said:


> I know you and @indiaink already worked out the “Is Gigolo Red the same as Barolo” conundrum. But, I just happened upon this text chain over a year after you originally posted and thought I’d post a pic for you. Gigolo Red (the Lauren) is indeed a different color than Barolo (the Cabat). The difference is almost imperceptible but it’s there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218863


This is such an eye candy! Your Gigolo Red Lauren has two red tones? Or is it just the lighting?


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you.  I can't say I am much of a clutch person, so I plan to only get one Lauren when the time is right.  I could see loving the Gigolo Red whether it is dark red or wine in color.  However, I am trying to carefully curate my bag collection, so I would like to strike two items off my wish list with one bag purchase.  A TM metallic is on my wish list too.



The Lauren metallics were beautiful and had a great shimmer to them so if you’re looking to strike two items off your list then that may be the way to go.

As StaceyLyn mentioned the Gigolo Red does straddle the brown family so perhaps another BV bag is more suitable that is a true dark red rather than the Gigolo Red Lauren.

One that I wouldn’t recommend is the Bordeaux Pouch. I have that one and love the colour but it is definitely not a dark red either.


----------



## Evergreen602

_Moravia_ said:


> The Lauren metallics were beautiful and had a great shimmer to them so if you’re looking to strike two items off your list then that may be the way to go.
> 
> As StaceyLyn mentioned the Gigolo Red does straddle the brown family so perhaps another BV bag is more suitable that is a true dark red rather than the Gigolo Red Lauren.
> 
> One that I wouldn’t recommend is the Bordeaux Pouch. I have that one and love the colour but it is definitely not a dark red either.


Thank you so much for the input.  This is certainly a tough decision for me.  I can't help but be drawn to the Gigolo Red, even if it is not quite the dark red for which I'm searching.  There are so many beautiful photos of this bag online, including several with Dakota Johnson carrying hers.  It is a color that tends to be flattering on me, and I know it will work well in my wardrobe.

That said, I'm also drawn to the metallics.  The mustard and platinum two-tone has really caught my eye.  So I am in no rush to make a decision.  I am also considering a pouch in the Nero Intrecciato, but will likely purchase the Lauren first.  If I find myself really enjoying the Lauren, I may decide on a second Lauren in lieu of the full size Pouch.


----------



## StaceyLyn

jeune_fille said:


> This is such an eye candy! Your Gigolo Red Lauren has two red tones? Or is it just the lighting?


It has both matte and shiny leather alternating in the weave.  It is subtle but the pic I posted had natural light behind me/the camera so the sheen difference is easy to see.


----------



## StaceyLyn

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you so much for the input.  This is certainly a tough decision for me.  I can't help but be drawn to the Gigolo Red, even if it is not quite the dark red for which I'm searching.  There are so many beautiful photos of this bag online, including several with Dakota Johnson carrying hers.  It is a color that tends to be flattering on me, and I know it will work well in my wardrobe.
> 
> That said, I'm also drawn to the metallics.  The mustard and platinum two-tone has really caught my eye.  So I am in no rush to make a decision.  I am also considering a pouch in the Nero Intrecciato, but will likely purchase the Lauren first.  If I find myself really enjoying the Lauren, I may decide on a second Lauren in lieu of the full size Pouch.


The Gigolo Red is a really great color. If you’re standing on the precipice, afraid to jump, I‘ll push you: buy one! It’s a deep, saturated color that compliments so many colors. Disclaimer: I also happen to have the other two bags you mentioned (mustard/platinum Lauren and the Nero Intrecciato Pouch).  I dig them all.


----------



## Evergreen602

StaceyLyn said:


> The Gigolo Red is a really great color. If you’re standing on the precipice, afraid to jump, I‘ll push you: buy one! It’s a deep, saturated color that compliments so many colors. Disclaimer: I also happen to have the other two bags you mentioned (mustard/platinum Lauren and the Nero Intrecciato Pouch).  I dig them all.


I must say you have great taste!  I'll definitely get a Lauren when the right one pops up on the preloved market.  I'm very picky about the condition, so I'm not in a rush.  However, you may have made my decision easier!


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> As promised!


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> This is a beautiful shade.  Hibiscus says hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154783


Swoon …..u know where to find me if this one ever goes on the chopping block


----------



## jbags07

StaceyLyn said:


> I know you and @indiaink already worked out the “Is Gigolo Red the same as Barolo” conundrum. But, I just happened upon this text chain over a year after you originally posted and thought I’d post a pic for you. Gigolo Red (the Lauren) is indeed a different color than Barolo (the Cabat). The difference is almost imperceptible but it’s there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218863


Gorgeous pic! Thank u for the comparison shot, i can see the subtle difference. I need to add a Barolo bag to my collection.


----------



## jbags07

StaceyLyn said:


> The Gigolo Red is a really great color. If you’re standing on the precipice, afraid to jump, I‘ll push you: buy one! It’s a deep, saturated color that compliments so many colors. Disclaimer: I also happen to have the other two bags you mentioned (mustard/platinum Lauren and the Nero Intrecciato Pouch).  I dig them all.


Agreed!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I must say you have great taste!  I'll definitely get a Lauren when the right one pops up on the preloved market.  I'm very picky about the condition, so I'm not in a rush.  However, you may have made my decision easier!


Definitely get one if u can. I have 4 Laurens and if i could only keep one it would be the Gigolo Red. The Lauren just shines in this color, plus the history…..its a very cool piece of film history! And i just love how Lauren Hutton walked the runway with it for the anniversary reissue


----------



## StaceyLyn

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous pic! Thank u for the comparison shot, i can see the subtle difference. I need to add a Barolo bag to my collection.


Oh, I do love Barolo and Gigolo Red.  The Barolo Cabat landed in my hands by pure happenstance.  I was in the SF Boutique, intent on buying an Ebano Cabat.  Of course, they didn't have one in stock at that moment...anyway, my SA pulled out the Barolo Cabat as an option.  I walked out the door with it and never looked back!  Funnily enough, I never did get an Ebano Cabat.  By the time I circled back for one, BV had discontinued them.


----------



## jbags07

StaceyLyn said:


> Oh, I do love Barolo and Gigolo Red.  The Barolo Cabat landed in my hands by pure happenstance.  I was in the SF Boutique, intent on buying an Ebano Cabat.  Of course, they didn't have one in stock at that moment...anyway, my SA pulled out the Barolo Cabat as an option.  I walked out the door with it and never looked back!  Funnily enough, I never did get an Ebano Cabat.  By the time I circled back for one, BV had discontinued them.


Ebano is beautiful for sure, but that Barolo Cabat just shines, and its very rare. I never see them on the resale market. I would love to pick one up…..i think u did really well with Barolo instead of Ebano. If its anything like Gigolo, i am amazed how much that color goes with!  So versatile, and just


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Definitely get one if u can. I have 4 Laurens and if i could only keep one it would be the Gigolo Red. The Lauren just shines in this color, plus the history…..its a very cool piece of film history! And i just love how Lauren Hutton walked the runway with it for the anniversary reissue



I would love to see a picture of all of your Laurens (I have 2 - the Gigolo Red and a taupe/rose? coloured one and am currently looking for more)!


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> I would love to see a picture of all of your Laurens (I have 2 - the Gigolo Red and a taupe/rose? coloured one and am currently looking for more)!


I will take one tomro…mine are: Gigolo Red, Aqua, Studded Nero, and Queste/Antique Silver. I wouldn’t mind picking up a couple more either, they are exquisite bags. Any colors in particular u are looking to get?


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> I will take one tomro…mine are: Gigolo Red, Aqua, Studded Nero, and Queste/Antique Silver. I wouldn’t mind picking up a couple more either, they are exquisite bags. Any colors in particular u are looking to get?



I tend to go for more neutral colours but in this instance I think BV Laurens in brighter shades would be a great pop of colour against my neutral wardrobe. I would also be interested in any exotic versions too, particularly, ostrich or croc.


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> I tend to go for more neutral colours but in this instance I think BV Laurens in brighter shades would be a great pop of colour against my neutral wardrobe. I would also be interested in any exotic versions too, particularly, ostrich or croc.


Clutches are always a great way to add a little pop of color…..my brightest is my Aqua….its a very fun color…they occasionally pop up on FP in this color…..exotics look great in Laurens, like they do in Knots …i have one ostrich Knot and one croc….Laurens in exotics almost never pop up on the resale market, at least not that I’ve seen. And i think the outlets are out now…i was fortunate to pick up one last year at the Orlando outlet….


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> I would love to see a picture of all of your Laurens (I have 2 - the Gigolo Red and a taupe/rose? coloured one and am currently looking for more)!



here they are….


----------



## jellyv

jbags07 said:


> here they are….


 I didn't know I want this and now I do, so thank you?


----------



## Euclase

OK, y'all Lauren owners, I've been thinking about one for a while, and I have a question:  
Does the bag look identical from the front as well as the back (like a Knot)?  Put another way:  in a "front" view of the Lauren, the closure snap extends roughly 2.5 inches down the bag.  Does it also extend the same distance down the back of the bag?


----------



## V0N1B2

Euclase said:


> OK, y'all Lauren owners, I've been thinking about one for a while, and I have a question:
> Does the bag look identical from the front as well as the back (like a Knot)?  Put another way:  in a "front" view of the Lauren, the closure snap extends roughly 2.5 inches down the bag.  Does it also extend the same distance down the back of the bag?


Yes, it's the same - hard to tell which side is the clasp when you pick it up.


----------



## Euclase

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, it's the same - hard to tell which side is the clasp when you pick it up.


Fabulous, thanks! Symmetry like that makes me weak in the knees.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> here they are….


What a stunning family of Laurens!


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a stunning family of Laurens!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Fabulous, thanks! Symmetry like that makes me weak in the knees.


I am adding a visual to @V0N1B2 ’s response…..perfect symmetry…on this one, the clasp extends about a 1/2 inch more on the back then on the front but it looks the same unless u measure it…


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> I am adding a visual to @V0N1B2 ’s response…..perfect symmetry…on this one, the clasp extends about a 1/2 inch more on the back then on the front but it looks the same unless u measure it…
> 
> View attachment 5240581
> View attachment 5240582
> View attachment 5240583


Fabulous, thank you so much! 
I mean, my wallet won’t thank you… but my heart does!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Fabulous, thank you so much!
> I mean, my wallet won’t thank you… but my heart does!


My pleasure!  I hear u on the wallet lol. But, if u like clutches, Lauren is such a classic style, its a forever bag imo….its a true classic, not like the Pouch which is a trend (only my opinion)….its as timeless today as it was when Lauren Hutton carried it in 1980…so its a good investment piece …..


----------



## jeune_fille

I would love to steal that black studded Lauren.


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> I would love to steal that black studded Lauren.


I guard her closely    I was so fortunate to get her from a fellow BVette as u rarely see these pop up….the studs add texture and glam to an already fabulous bag….and flow so easily into the woven sections…..
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
i will add some pix below….


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> here they are….
> 
> View attachment 5239617
> View attachment 5239618



Fantastic collection!   The front (two tone grey) one is my favorite!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Fantastic collection!   The front (two tone grey) one is my favorite!


Thank u!  I love them all but Gigolo Red will always take first place. The queste/antique silver you like is amazingly neutral, it goes with just about everything, and looks even better IRL….


----------



## grietje

Alert: Saks off Fifth has ostrich Laurens on sale.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> Alert: Saks off Fifth has ostrich Laurens on sale.
> View attachment 5247145


Great deal! Thank you for posting. The Glicine Lauren is heading my way!


----------



## grietje

Nibb said:


> Great deal! Thank you for posting. The Glicine Lauren is heading my way!


Was it the one they called ‘brown’ or did you get the light purple one?


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> Was it the one they called ‘brown’ or did you get the light purple one?


Light purple. I’m guessing at the color name.


----------



## jeune_fille

grietje said:


> Alert: Saks off Fifth has ostrich Laurens on sale.
> View attachment 5247145



Dont buy them all pleaseeee.. Wait til I have funds!


----------



## Euclase

*sigh*
If only I had a social calendar that gave me a legit excuse to buy an Ostrich Lauren…


----------



## Nibb

Euclase said:


> *sigh*
> If only I had a social calendar that gave me a legit excuse to buy an Ostrich Lauren…


Life is short buy the bag.


----------



## Euclase

Nibb said:


> Life is short buy the bag.


Haha, oh if anything fancy comes up, I’ll happily use my Quetsche Knot. I just don’t go to so many fancy events that I can justify having two BV clutches, for now.

Also I’m secretly hoping to find an Anya Hindmarch Neeson Crossbody in black. I’ve been kicking myself for not getting one when I had the chance.


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> Dont buy them all pleaseeee.. Wait til I have funds!


Same!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> *sigh*
> If only I had a social calendar that gave me a legit excuse to buy an Ostrich Lauren…


I wear my Laurens and Knots casually all the time. I don’t save them for ‘nice’ occasions. Life is short, and i plan to enjoy them! I wear my ostrich Knot with jeans and yoga pants more then with nice outfits


----------



## jeune_fille

@jbags07 ,  It looks like we're gonna fight for the last piece? a la piece of cake?  I am laughing while typing this.


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> I wear my Laurens and Knots casually all the time. I don’t save them for ‘nice’ occasions. Life is short, and i plan to enjoy them! I wear my ostrich Knot with jeans and yoga pants more then with nice outfits


I mean…nice jeans and nice yoga pants are srsly expensive tho!  So then styling ‘em with Knots and Laurens makes perfect sense…


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> I wear my Laurens and Knots casually all the time. I don’t save them for ‘nice’ occasions. Life is short, and i plan to enjoy them! I wear my ostrich Knot with jeans and yoga pants more then with nice outfits


I’m going to carry mine everywhere.


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> here they are….
> 
> View attachment 5239617
> View attachment 5239618



These are fabulous and are a great mix of colours! If you're ever bored of the teal or black studded clutch and want to let either of them go let me know! Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## _Moravia_

grietje said:


> Alert: Saks off Fifth has ostrich Laurens on sale.
> View attachment 5247145



***Cries***  If only Canadian customs would allow ostrich to be shipped over the border I would be all over this!!

I have a question for you BV Lauren clutch exotic owners (or just general BV exotic owners) - do you get a CITES certificate when you purchase an exotic BV piece? I have received the CITES certificate for other luxury designer exotic pieces that I have bought but have never bought an exotic BV piece before.

I often travel down to the U.S. on business so if BV gives a CITES certificate with their exotic pieces I could purchase an exotic bag in the U.S. and would be able to bring it over the border into Canada.


----------



## grietje

I have not received one with my exotic pieces.


----------



## jeune_fille

I think they give certificates for the croc skin. I remember buying one bag in Leccio outlet and I received one from them. I just don't know where the certificate was, I gave my bag to my sis.

For Ostrich, I dont have one.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> I’m going to carry mine everywhere.


Love it!  Looking forward to pix


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> I mean…nice jeans and nice yoga pants are srsly expensive tho!  So then styling ‘em with Knots and Laurens makes perfect sense…


Lol, love that reasoning


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> These are fabulous and are a great mix of colours! If you're ever bored of the teal or black studded clutch and want to let either of them go let me know! Enjoy wearing them!


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> @jbags07 ,  It looks like we're gonna fight for the last piece? a la piece of cake?  I am laughing while typing this.


   I’ve been busy, sold a croc Knot to FP yesterday, happened to sell 4 bags and 2 slg’s the last 2 days, so the stars aligned and i am sorry to report…i won the fight  She is on her way.

The clutch showed as a light purple/Lilac, but now a darker purple (looks like Plum), is listed, and i am hoping the Plum is not the one they send, b/c i have a Plum ostrich Knot  But, ostrich gorgeousness is still there and available!


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been busy, sold a croc Knot to FP yesterday, happened to sell 4 bags and 2 slg’s the last 2 days, so the stars aligned and i am sorry to report…i won the fight  She is on her way.
> 
> The clutch showed as a light purple/Lilac, but now a darker purple (looks like Plum), is listed, and i am hoping the Plum is not the one they send, b/c i have a Plum ostrich Knot  But, ostrich gorgeousness is still there and available!


I can’t wait to see what this bag looks like in different lighting, so please do a reveal with lots of pics!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> I can’t wait to see what this bag looks like in different lighting, so please do a reveal with lots of pics!


Will do…really hoping its a true lilac-ish, like it looked in the initial listing….if its darker i will be sending it back, that would be too similar to my Knot….and the one on the website right now looks very close….


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Will do…really hoping its a true lilac-ish, like it looked in the initial listing….if its darker i will be sending it back, that would be too similar to my Knot….and the one on the website right now looks very close….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248893


I’ll keep my fingers crossed that it’s the color you want!
I wonder if the outlets have any more Ostrich Laurens stashed somewhere, since So5 is getting them…


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> I’ll keep my fingers crossed that it’s the color you want!
> I wonder if the outlets have any more Ostrich Laurens stashed somewhere, since So5 is getting them…


Thank u!  I bet they do….i’ve used the Orland outlet…and they can call around for you too. Last year i wanted a China Red Nodini, they found one in NY for me…so they can check available stock….prices will likely be higher tho…


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been busy, sold a croc Knot to FP yesterday, happened to sell 4 bags and 2 slg’s the last 2 days, so the stars aligned and i am sorry to report…i won the fight  She is on her way.
> 
> The clutch showed as a light purple/Lilac, but now a darker purple (looks like Plum), is listed, and i am hoping the Plum is not the one they send, b/c i have a Plum ostrich Knot  But, ostrich gorgeousness is still there and available!



Yep! It disappeared in my card!   The good thing is there's still another one!


----------



## _Moravia_

grietje said:


> I have not received one with my exotic pieces.





jeune_fille said:


> I think they give certificates for the croc skin. I remember buying one bag in Leccio outlet and I received one from them. I just don't know where the certificate was, I gave my bag to my sis.
> 
> For Ostrich, I dont have one.



Thank you for the information. Unfortunately, I believe that currently the only exotic than can be imported into Canada without a CITES certificate is lizard and I don't recall every seeing a Lauren clutch in lizard skin.


----------



## Nibb

Idk, it’s a pretty color I just don’t think it’s my color. When my studded Lauren showed up I literally hugged it but this one I immediately packed up for store return. I may just be done with BV not feeling it lately.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5251000
> View attachment 5251001
> 
> Idk, it’s a pretty color I just don’t think it’s my color. When my studded Lauren showed up I literally hugged it but this one I immediately packed up for store return. I may just be done with BV not feeling it lately.


It wouldn't by my colour either TBH.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It wouldn't by my colour either TBH.


I was hopeful for more of a grey toned purple, web images can be deceitful.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I was hopeful for more of a grey toned purple, web images can be deceitful.


Very much so.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5251000
> View attachment 5251001
> 
> Idk, it’s a pretty color I just don’t think it’s my color. When my studded Lauren showed up I literally hugged it but this one I immediately packed up for store return. I may just be done with BV not feeling it lately.


Its good you listed to your instincts. Its too much money to not love it….and hopefully you will find another BV that sings to you. And hopefully there will be some new BV classics hitting the runways soon! 

I think its one of those colors you either love or don’t…..it looked great on the website….but needs to be seen IRL….mine will arrive Wed, and i need to love it if i keep it. Thank u for sharing…sorry it did not work out for you.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Its good you listed to your instincts. Its too much money to not love it….and hopefully you will find another BV that sings to you. And hopefully there will be some new BV classics hitting the runways soon!
> 
> I think its one of those colors you either love or don’t…..it looked great on the website….but needs to be seen IRL….mine will arrive Wed, and i need to love it if i keep it. Thank u for sharing…sorry it did not work out for you.


Thanks, the extra 20% off made it worth a try. Hope you love the one landing on Wednesday.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Thanks, the extra 20% off made it worth a try. Hope you love the one landing on Wednesday.


plus it was so much off retail, so definitely worth a try……i hope it works for me! I need to start being much more selective tho. I have too many bags….like it vs love it needs to be a good lens for all of us to view bags.


----------



## _Moravia_

Nibb said:


> I was hopeful for more of a grey toned purple, web images can be deceitful.





jbags07 said:


> Its good you listed to your instincts. Its too much money to not love it….and hopefully you will find another BV that sings to you. And hopefully there will be some new BV classics hitting the runways soon!
> 
> I think its one of those colors you either love or don’t…..it looked great on the website….but needs to be seen IRL….mine will arrive Wed, and i need to love it if i keep it. Thank u for sharing…sorry it did not work out for you.





jbags07 said:


> plus it was so much off retail, so definitely worth a try……i hope it works for me! I need to start being much more selective tho. I have too many bags….like it vs love it needs to be a good lens for all of us to view bags.



I agree with @jbags07, I do think it's one of those colours that you either love or you don't. @Nibb you made the right decision for you and I'm sure something will come along that you will really respond to (like you did with your amazing black-studded Lauren).

While a grey-toned purple sounds great I actually don't mind the pinky-mauveness to this one (at least that's how it appears on my screen). I could see myself wearing this as a great pop of colour against an all-black outfit, in fact, I'm really liking the contrast of this Lauren to the black-studded one in @Nibb's photo.

@jbags07 I hope it works out for you too. Please post photos when it arrives!!


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> I agree with @jbags07, I do think it's one of those colours that you either love or you don't. @Nibb you made the right decision for you and I'm sure something will come along that you will really respond to (like you did with your amazing black-studded Lauren).
> 
> While a grey-toned purple sounds great I actually don't mind the pinky-mauveness to this one (at least that's how it appears on my screen). I could see myself wearing this as a great pop of colour against an all-black outfit, in fact, I'm really liking the contrast of this Lauren to the black-studded one in @Nibb's photo.
> 
> @jbags07 I hope it works out for you too. Please post photos when it arrives!!


Thank you, and i will….


----------



## grietje

@Nibb i think it’s twilight.  I have this color in a croc wallet and the shine adds a little ‘somethin’ somethin’.

I’ve had some challenges with lighter BV purples.  It’s a color I am drawn to but one I can’t seem to wear with much confidence. I had Mallow but in the end  rejoined. Corot was another shade I really liked but just couldn’t pull off.


----------



## Euclase

_Moravia_ said:


> Thank you for the information. Unfortunately, I believe that currently the only exotic than can be imported into Canada without a CITES certificate is lizard and I don't recall every seeing a Lauren clutch in lizard skin.


I think it did come in lizard at some point.  Check out this one as mentioned in this 2017 article from The Cut.  They just say the color is "Navy" without listing the skin type, but that looks like lizard to me.


----------



## _Moravia_

Euclase said:


> I think it did come in lizard at some point.  Check out this one as mentioned in this 2017 article from The Cut.  They just say the color is "Navy" without listing the skin type, but that looks like lizard to me.
> 
> View attachment 5251361



Thanks for the article link - it certainly looks like it could be lizard. I'll have to keep an eye out on the resale sites to see if one ever comes up for sale.


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> Thanks for the article link - it certainly looks like it could be lizard. I'll have to keep an eye out on the resale sites to see if one ever comes up for sale.


What a beautiful Lauren. I have not seen one either, but will let you know if i do….there are 3 Laurens on TRR right now….


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> What a beautiful Lauren. I have not seen one either, but will let you know if i do….there are 3 Laurens on TRR right now….



Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> @Nibb i think it’s twilight.  I have this color in a croc wallet and the shine adds a little ‘somethin’ somethin’.
> 
> I’ve had some challenges with lighter BV purples.  It’s a color I am drawn to but one I can’t seem to wear with much confidence. I had Mallow but in the end  rejoined. Corot was another shade I really liked but just couldn’t pull off.



Thanks for the feedback. I remember your gorgeous wallet it’s pretty unforgettable.

It is twilight, I thought it looked familiar I have a knot bracelet in twilight! The color surprisingly complements most of my wardrobe, but my lifestyle is so casual I’d have to carry it around in it’s dust bag  With it being a clutch that has a smallish footprint I may reach for it more than I would reach for a shoulder bag in a purple. 

Fortunately Saks has a generous return policy so I can agonize for a least another couple of weeks.


----------



## jbags07

My Lauren arrived today….i love it…the color and Lauren in ostrich….its damaged tho….it looks like it was dropped and scraped….the top of the front right side and back right side, most of the noticeable damage on the front right, which is the section that would be most visible when carrying it. I am debating keeping it, but even if Modern could do something about the 2 scrapes, the chunk of damaged leather i don’t think could be fixed. And i will always be bothered by these issues, so i think returning it is probably best. Am i being too picky? Thoughts? And its more noticeable in person then it appears in the pix.


----------



## jbags07

Going to post some comparison pix with other purples….@nibb, it will be amazing with blues, grays, whites, black, denim….





Behind Lauren is Peony, then Mona Lisa next to her, and then Plum and Lilac Parme….in natural light


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> My Lauren arrived today….i love it…the color and Lauren in ostrich….its damaged tho….it looks like it was dropped and scraped….the top of the front right side and back right side, most of the noticeable damage on the front right, which is the section that would be most visible when carrying it. I am debating keeping it, but even if Modern could do something about the 2 scrapes, the chunk of damaged leather i don’t think could be fixed. And i will always be bothered by these issues, so i think returning it is probably best. Am i being too picky? Thoughts? And its more noticeable in person then it appears in the pix.
> 
> View attachment 5252570
> View attachment 5252571


Tough call with the discounts.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> My Lauren arrived today….i love it…the color and Lauren in ostrich….its damaged tho….it looks like it was dropped and scraped….the top of the front right side and back right side, most of the noticeable damage on the front right, which is the section that would be most visible when carrying it. I am debating keeping it, but even if Modern could do something about the 2 scrapes, the chunk of damaged leather i don’t think could be fixed. And i will always be bothered by these issues, so i think returning it is probably best. Am i being too picky? Thoughts? And its more noticeable in person then it appears in the pix.
> 
> View attachment 5252570
> View attachment 5252571



If you don't love it, I'd say return it. Too bad it's damaged.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Tough call with the discounts.


I know. Its a great price!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> If you don't love it, I'd say return it. Too bad it's damaged.


I do love it! But the damage bothers me. And its really noticeable, so it does detract from the beauty of the bag.


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> My Lauren arrived today….i love it…the color and Lauren in ostrich….its damaged tho….it looks like it was dropped and scraped….the top of the front right side and back right side, most of the noticeable damage on the front right, which is the section that would be most visible when carrying it. I am debating keeping it, but even if Modern could do something about the 2 scrapes, the chunk of damaged leather i don’t think could be fixed. And i will always be bothered by these issues, so i think returning it is probably best. Am i being too picky? Thoughts? And its more noticeable in person then it appears in the pix.
> 
> View attachment 5252570
> View attachment 5252571



This is an absolute no from me. I would return it for another one. You're not being picky - this clutch is damaged and shouldn't be sold in this condition (on a positive note, as I mentioned in another post, I really like the colour of this Lauren).


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> This is an absolute no from me. I would return it for another one. You're not being picky - this clutch is damaged and shouldn't be sold in this condition (on a positive note, as I mentioned in another post, I really like the colour of this Lauren).


Its a beautiful color, yes! And thanks for the feedback, my gut was telling me no…but its such a beautiful bag! And i might not find another. But back she goes….


----------



## Euclase

_Moravia_ said:


> This is an absolute no from me. I would return it for another one. You're not being picky - this clutch is damaged and shouldn't be sold in this condition (on a positive note, as I mentioned in another post, I really like the colour of this Lauren).


Ditto! Precisely this!


----------



## grietje

jbags07 said:


> Its a beautiful color, yes! And thanks for the feedback, my gut was telling me no…but its such a beautiful bag! And i might not find another. But back she goes….


That’s quite a mark.  If Saks gave you another $500 off maybe???  Better to see about another one.


----------



## _Moravia_

Nibb said:


> Tough call with the discounts.



I have a sidenote question about discounted designer bags from outlet stores like Saks Off Fifth and Nordstrom Rack for those of you who buy from these websites (I have never purchased from these outlets before) - is the fact that this BV Lauren that @jbags07 bought from Saks Off Fifth was discounted on the website means that it was done so because it was damaged/flawed?

I always assumed that even though these bags are from the outlet versions of Saks/Nordstrom, etc. that the bags are supposed to be new and without damage and if they go on sale it's to clear them out. I have been to outlet malls in the U.S. and even though the stock may be from previous seasons or made specifically for the outlet store, the bags that I've seen in person have never been in this kind of condition (like the one @jbags07 received).


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> My Lauren arrived today….i love it…the color and Lauren in ostrich….its damaged tho….it looks like it was dropped and scraped….the top of the front right side and back right side, most of the noticeable damage on the front right, which is the section that would be most visible when carrying it. I am debating keeping it, but even if Modern could do something about the 2 scrapes, the chunk of damaged leather i don’t think could be fixed. And i will always be bothered by these issues, so i think returning it is probably best. Am i being too picky? Thoughts? And its more noticeable in person then it appears in the pix.
> 
> View attachment 5252570
> View attachment 5252571


Ouch! that was unfortunate. Maybe just return it. The outlet sometimes receives exotics as well and they are not selling it unless it is in sellable condition.


----------



## Nibb

_Moravia_ said:


> I have a sidenote question about discounted designer bags from outlet stores like Saks Off Fifth and Nordstrom Rack for those of you who buy from these websites (I have never purchased from these outlets before) - is the fact that this BV Lauren that @jbags07 bought from Saks Off Fifth was discounted on the website means that it was done so because it was damaged/flawed?
> 
> I always assumed that even though these bags are from the outlet versions of Saks/Nordstrom, etc. that the bags are supposed to be new and without damage and if they go on sale it's to clear them out. I have been to outlet malls in the U.S. and even though the stock may be from previous seasons or made specifically for the outlet store, the bags that I've seen in person have never been in this kind of condition (like the one @jbags07 received).


In the past I have purchased many beautiful things in perfect condition from the discounters, maybe I have just been lucky. I will continue to purchase from the discounters because the simple return policies. 
My Lauren from Saks in the same color did have a couple of minor flaws but nothing that would have forced a return due to condition. Mine was returned because the color wouldn’t work for my lifestyle.


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> That’s quite a mark.  If Saks gave you another $500 off maybe???  Better to see about another one.


I would definitely keep her for another 500 off!  They would not entertain additional discounts tho, and currently have no others in stock….so she went back today….i will call in a few days to see if @nibbs shows up in the system and if it does hopefully they will do an exchange and honor the sale price. Its worth a shot. If not maybe another will turn up somewhere, sometime!


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> I have a sidenote question about discounted designer bags from outlet stores like Saks Off Fifth and Nordstrom Rack for those of you who buy from these websites (I have never purchased from these outlets before) - is the fact that this BV Lauren that @jbags07 bought from Saks Off Fifth was discounted on the website means that it was done so because it was damaged/flawed?
> 
> I always assumed that even though these bags are from the outlet versions of Saks/Nordstrom, etc. that the bags are supposed to be new and without damage and if they go on sale it's to clear them out. I have been to outlet malls in the U.S. and even though the stock may be from previous seasons or made specifically for the outlet store, the bags that I've seen in person have never been in this kind of condition (like the one @jbags07 received).


Speaking from personal experience, I’ve never had an issue before, from outlets or from the Rack/off fifth. One bag from the Rack had obviously been used and returned, but i think they missed that and it was not an intentiinal


----------



## dolali

I am interested in a BV Lauren clutch, preferably in the gorgeous red color, so I have been looking around. Found this one on Rebag, which is also posted on eBay and Tradsey, described as having a "heavy odor". I asked what the heavy odor was from - thinking, silly me, it was from cigarette or perfume. The answer from Rebag? *URINE*   . At least they were honest in their answer but.... O.M.G! When I started watching the bag it was around $ 1,800.00, now it is around $1,300.00. Seriously???  I would not take that bag even if it was FREE!

Anyway, I want to post in case anyone is looking at it:









						Bottega Veneta Lauren 1980 Clutch Intrecciato Nappa  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Lauren 1980 Clutch Intrecciato Nappa at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## jbags07

dolali said:


> I am interested in a BV Lauren clutch, preferably in the gorgeous red color, so I have been looking around. Found this one on Rebag, which is also posted on eBay and Tradsey, described as having a "heavy odor". I asked what the heavy odor was from - thinking, silly me, it was from cigarette or perfume. The answer from Rebag? *URINE*   . At least they were honest in their answer but.... O.M.G! When I started watching the bag it was around $ 1,800.00, now it is around $1,300.00. Seriously???  I would not take that bag even if it was FREE!
> 
> Anyway, I want to post in case anyone is looking at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Lauren 1980 Clutch Intrecciato Nappa  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Lauren 1980 Clutch Intrecciato Nappa at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


You left me speechless……no words   And a beautiful Lauren ruined. I guess the lining could be replaced, but i bet its in the leather too


----------



## dolali

Yeah, even if lining could be replaced there is URINE on that bag .  I wonder if it is even okay to knowingly sell a bag with urine???

OMG. Can't get over this one!


----------



## jbags07

dolali said:


> Yeah, even if lining could be replaced there is URINE on that bag .  I wonder if it is even okay to knowingly sell a bag with urine???
> 
> OMG. Can't get over this one!


Its so unsanitary!  And of course disgusting. I can’t imagine anyone would buy it….


----------



## jbags07

dolali said:


> Yeah, even if lining could be replaced there is URINE on that bag .  I wonder if it is even okay to knowingly sell a bag with urine???
> 
> OMG. Can't get over this one!


Just went on Rebag and there is a beautiful golden yellow Lauren…love, love it…but it too has an odor!


----------



## dolali

jbags07 said:


> Just went on Rebag and there is a beautiful golden yellow Lauren…love, love it…but it too has an odor!




Did not see that one but I don’t think I will ever buy from Rebag. Don’t agree with their business practices. I had to ask about the odor otherwise it would not have been disclosed.
On a good note, there are two beautiful ones Im watching on TRR


----------



## Evergreen602

dolali said:


> I am interested in a BV Lauren clutch, preferably in the gorgeous red color, so I have been looking around. Found this one on Rebag, which is also posted on eBay and Tradsey, described as having a "heavy odor". I asked what the heavy odor was from - thinking, silly me, it was from cigarette or perfume. The answer from Rebag? *URINE*   . At least they were honest in their answer but.... O.M.G! When I started watching the bag it was around $ 1,800.00, now it is around $1,300.00. Seriously???  I would not take that bag even if it was FREE!
> 
> Anyway, I want to post in case anyone is looking at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Lauren 1980 Clutch Intrecciato Nappa  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Lauren 1980 Clutch Intrecciato Nappa at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I've been watching the same bag pop up every time I search for a Gigolo Red Lauren.  Odor of any kind a deal breaker for me, but urine?!?!  How was that bag even accepted for resale?


----------



## grietje

Fascinating that of all the choices a person has when emergency urination is required, that one would choose their handbag.

So many questions?!  So there was literally no alternative—a bush, a bottle, a dark corner? Did the person empty the contents of the bag before peeing in it?  Did the person proceed to carry the bag out and about where he/she was?


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Fascinating that of all the choices a person has when emergency urination is required, that one would choose their handbag.
> 
> So many questions?!  So there was literally no alternative—a bush, a bottle, a dark corner? Did the person empty the contents of the bag before peeing in it?  Did the person proceed to carry the bag out and about where he/she was?


I suspect someone’s cat found it a convenient spot.


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> I suspect someone’s cat found it a convenient spot.



Oh my gawd that is hilarious.  I didn’t even think of animal!!! I’m just picturing some  drink chick peeing in her clutch!  What is wrong with me?!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Oh my gawd that is hilarious.  I didn’t even think of animal!!! I’m just picturing don’t drink chick peeing in her clutch!  What is wrong with me?!


You may not be wrong…


----------



## jeune_fille

More Ostrich Lauren on saksoff5th. Do you think those are all damaged?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I suspect someone’s cat found it a convenient spot.


Or a chihuahua found it.


----------



## jbags07

Omg you are all killing me. I have not laughed this hard in awhile   And @grietje thats exactly how i imagined it, some drunk chick opened her bag and thought it was a toilet


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> More Ostrich Lauren on saksoff5th. Do you think those are all damaged?


Ooohhhh just saw this…..its not 20 off tho….i wonder if they are different ones, or the ones Nibb and i sent back….i would hope they wouldn’t relist the damaged one….


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> More Ostrich Lauren on saksoff5th. Do you think those are all damaged?


Look at this beautiful green!


----------



## _Moravia_

dolali said:


> I am interested in a BV Lauren clutch, preferably in the gorgeous red color, so I have been looking around. Found this one on Rebag, which is also posted on eBay and Tradsey, described as having a "heavy odor". I asked what the heavy odor was from - thinking, silly me, it was from cigarette or perfume. The answer from Rebag? *URINE*   . At least they were honest in their answer but.... O.M.G! When I started watching the bag it was around $ 1,800.00, now it is around $1,300.00. Seriously???  I would not take that bag even if it was FREE!
> 
> Anyway, I want to post in case anyone is looking at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Lauren 1980 Clutch Intrecciato Nappa  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Lauren 1980 Clutch Intrecciato Nappa at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



How ridiculous. I happened to check Rebag and saw the Lauren that you mentioned - it's still for sale at $1435 (although there's now also a Black Friday discount). The yellow Lauren that also has an odour is selling for $1890!! It's the most expensive Lauren for sale on the site currently.


----------



## dolali

_Moravia_ said:


> How ridiculous. I happened to check Rebag and saw the Lauren that you mentioned - it's still for sale at $1435 (although there's now also a Black Friday discount). The yellow Lauren that also has an odour is selling for $1890!! It's the most expensive Lauren for sale on the site currently.



It is so ridiculous! I sent a second message asking how they are selling a bag knowing it has URINE on it. No response of course. Who would do that? Absolutely disgusting! Anything to make some money


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> How ridiculous. I happened to check Rebag and saw the Lauren that you mentioned - it's still for sale at $1435 (although there's now also a Black Friday discount). The yellow Lauren that also has an odour is selling for $1890!! It's the most expensive Lauren for sale on the site currently.



that yellow one is  too bad about the odor…there is an aqua and black one on TRR right now that's very interesting too….i’ve had issues with undisclosed odors numerous times with TRR…



dolali said:


> It is so ridiculous! I sent a second message asking how they are selling a bag knowing it has URINE on it. No response of course. Who would do that? Absolutely disgusting! Anything to make some money



Its so unsanitary. I wonder if whoever buys it will clearly recognize the smell and hopefully send it back….makes you think twice about buying preloved


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> that yellow one is  too bad about the odor…there is an aqua and black one on TRR right now that's very interesting too….i’ve had issues with undisclosed odors numerous times with TRR…



Interesting - thanks for letting me know about the non-disclosure issues on TRR. So what happens in that case? Are you just stuck with the bag since I'm assuming that items aren't returnable on TRR like they are on Fashionphile (I've never used TRR)?


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> Interesting - thanks for letting me know about the non-disclosure issues on TRR. So what happens in that case? Are you just stuck with the bag since I'm assuming that items aren't returnable on TRR like they are on Fashionphile (I've never used TRR)?


Thats whats great about FP, the return policy. TRR has gotten better tho about returns,,,but you have to be pushy….they ignored my requests with the first bag (horrible moldy smell) so i opened up a paypal case, which they never responded to, and it was decided in my favor. The second time, very strong cigarette odor, i called and more or less threatened another paypal case, and they quickly agreed to a return….2 other times….bags smelled like either heavy perfume or too much febreeze to cover up a smell….i kept them b/c the bags were rare and i figured worst case i could send them to Modern for a spa…. and after lots of airing out and charcoal inserts, the odors are 80% gone.


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Thats whats great about FP, the return policy. TRR has gotten better tho about returns,,,but you have to be pushy….they ignored my requests with the first bag (horrible moldy smell) so i opened up a paypal case, which they never responded to, and it was decided in my favor. The second time, very strong cigarette odor, i called and more or less threatened another paypal case, and they quickly agreed to a return….2 other times….bags smelled like either heavy perfume or too much febreeze to cover up a smell….i kept them b/c the bags were rare and i figured worst case i could send them to Modern for a spa…. and after lots of airing out and charcoal inserts, the odors are 80% gone.



Thanks for the tips. This is helpful to know. It sounds like it's good to use Paypal when purchasing on TRR.


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> Thanks for the tips. This is helpful to know. It sounds like it's good to use Paypal when purchasing on TRR.


You are most welcome. There can be issues with any reseller…i think it all boils down to who listed tge bag. Some are more experiences or more detail oriented then others. Thats why a flexible return policy is helpful. I think TRR has gotten a lot better about returns recently, b/c they do miss things a lot. They sold a metallic Cesta a couple of weeks ago and the same bag popped back up today…and they adjusted the overview to include 2 condition issues they failed to mention when it was first listed…so someone returned it, and they accepted the return, and updated the new listing to reflect the flaws…


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> You are most welcome. There can be issues with any reseller…i think it all boils down to who listed tge bag. Some are more experiences or more detail oriented then others. Thats why a flexible return policy is helpful. I think TRR has gotten a lot better about returns recently, b/c they do miss things a lot. They sold a metallic Cesta a couple of weeks ago and the same bag popped back up today…and they adjusted the overview to include 2 condition issues they failed to mention when it was first listed…so someone returned it, and they accepted the return, and updated the new listing to reflect the flaws…


And I missed it the SECOND time too…


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> You are most welcome. There can be issues with any reseller…i think it all boils down to who listed tge bag. Some are more experiences or more detail oriented then others. Thats why a flexible return policy is helpful. I think TRR has gotten a lot better about returns recently, b/c they do miss things a lot. They sold a metallic Cesta a couple of weeks ago and the same bag popped back up today…and they adjusted the overview to include 2 condition issues they failed to mention when it was first listed…so someone returned it, and they accepted the return, and updated the new listing to reflect the flaws…


Actually it wasn’t the same bag but a second grosgrain Cesta, I just checked my watched list and I had the first one still saved! So they didn’t  correct the listing, I just wanted to clarify.


----------



## muchstuff

A studded Lauren just listed on TRR for those wanting one. You need the early look thing to see it today though.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Actually it wasn’t the same bag but a second grosgrain Cesta, I just checked my watched list and I had the first one still saved! So they didn’t  correct the listing, I just wanted to clarify.


These almost never pop up, and 2 in such a short time! Kind of like the Lido’s….they were so rare, and lately a ton are popping up all over


----------



## _Moravia_

muchstuff said:


> A studded Lauren just listed on TRR for those wanting one. You need the early look thing to see it today though.



Ohh, what colour is it (I don't have the first look membership)?


----------



## muchstuff

_Moravia_ said:


> Ohh, what colour is it (I don't have the first look membership)?


It’s black. You can always sign up for first look, buy the item, then cancel first look. You’ll be charged for the month. If you do that you have to log out and log back in to activate.


----------



## _Moravia_

muchstuff said:


> It’s black. You can always sign up for first look, buy the item, then cancel first look. You’ll be charged for the month. If you do that you have to log out and log back in to activate.
> View attachment 5262160



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

_Moravia_ said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> It’s black. You can always sign up for first look, buy the item, then cancel first look. You’ll be charged for the month. If you do that you have to log out and log back in to activate.
> View attachment 5262160


I’m surprised its still available today….its even more stunning IRL…


----------



## Euclase

So5 has the Lauren again, but it’s worth noting the description says Ostrich-*Embossed*.


----------



## jeune_fille

There is a Gigolo Red Lauren in the outlet woohoo!!!


----------



## jeune_fille

I just bought the Gigolo Red Lauren.. Now I have 4 Laurens!


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> I just bought the Gigolo Red Lauren.. Now I have 4 Laurens!


  Congratulations!  Amazing you snagged a brand new one!  This one is so special, its THE Lauren. Please share pix when she arrives!


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> Congratulations!  Amazing you snagged a brand new one!  This one is so special, its THE Lauren. Please share pix when she arrives!



I will!  SA Reserved it for me! I'm so grateful that I was able to still snag one. I returned my first Gigolo Red because of the clasp issue.


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> I will!  SA Reserved it for me! I'm so grateful that I was able to still snag one. I returned my first Gigolo Red because of the clasp issue.


Wonderful you found a replacement. I feel that way about the lilac ostrich Lauren, so disappointed it was damaged. I hope, like you, another perfect one comes my way.


----------



## designsgood

imunlisted said:


> @diane278 love your "cousins"!  Ironically, @Seeeca  and I actually ARE cousins, and our bags are too!
> 
> Finding it awesome that this thread just started less than a month ago - a sign this bag is a true classic! Is it just me or we all just snapping up the old/classic BVs?  I'm also wondering if we can get one of each color/leather the Lauren came in on this thread... hope we see more shared here soon!
> 
> View attachment 4775138


I love your Lauren  I've been searching for this one on the pre-loved market for the past year!


----------



## jbags07

designsgood said:


> I love your Lauren  I've been searching for this one on the pre-loved market for the past year!


TRR has been getting a lot of Laurens lately, so keep checking there. Most go fast tho, so if you do not subscribe to their ‘first look’, you might miss out


----------



## designsgood

jbags07 said:


> TRR has been getting a lot of Laurens lately, so keep checking there. Most go fast tho, so if you do not subscribe to their ‘first look’, you might miss out


Thank you! I will keep checking


----------



## indiaink

What do you all think of the patterned Laurens? I've seen the Aqua/Nero checkered, and this one - assuming it's Mist/Nero.  But nobody here seems to have one? I've long had a thing for this design... I almost had a checkered card case but Yoox sold out. Just for posterity, am also including a pic of the aqua/nero check...

Thoughts?


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> What do you all think of the patterned Laurens? I've seen the Aqua/Nero checkered, and this one - assuming it's Mist/Nero.



I think one of the BVettes has the aqua version.  I normally love black and white but the mist colorway strikes me as trickier to wear.  I’m thinking J, is this you?  We’ve not seen each other in years so your style may have evolved, but I’m wondering if the mist is too fussy for you.  For some reason, the aqua doesn’t give off that vibe.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> I think one of the BVettes has the aqua version.  I normally love black and white but the mist colorway strikes me as trickier to wear.  I’m thinking J, is this you?  We’ve not seen each other in years so your style may have evolved, but I’m wondering if the mist is too fussy for you.  For some reason, the aqua doesn’t give off that vibe.


Nah, I'm still me. Minimal, if any, style. LOL. Seriously though, that gives me something to think on. I was really excited about the card case but that's much smaller... and only 'stored', in the sense that it gets put in my bag and left alone 75% of the time. Good point, m'lady!


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> What do you all think of the patterned Laurens? I've seen the Aqua/Nero checkered, and this one - assuming it's Mist/Nero.  But nobody here seems to have one? I've long had a thing for this design... I almost had a checkered card case but Yoox sold out. Just for posterity, am also including a pic of the aqua/nero check...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5446003
> View attachment 5446050


It's beautiful!  I love this style too, and have often considered the Aqua/Nero colorway.  I think it would look good with some of my inlay jewelry, but I'm also concerned it may compete with it.  It may eventually go on the wish list, but would prefer to add the Gigolo Red Lauren to my collection first.

The Mist/Nero colorway would add a nice contrast to an all black outfit, though.  I bet it would look great with several gray tones too.


----------



## jeune_fille

indiaink said:


> What do you all think of the patterned Laurens? I've seen the Aqua/Nero checkered, and this one - assuming it's Mist/Nero.  But nobody here seems to have one? I've long had a thing for this design... I almost had a checkered card case but Yoox sold out. Just for posterity, am also including a pic of the aqua/nero check...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5446003
> View attachment 5446050



I have the Aqua Nero Version, I love it to death. I usually wear it once or twice a month as I am rotating it with my other clutches (Rn my current obsession is my Moynat Vanity Box). Also because of this bag, I impulsively bought the suit from the runway   I bought them on sale however.


----------



## Nibb

I think anyone with a racing MC needs this clutch.


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> What do you all think of the patterned Laurens? I've seen the Aqua/Nero checkered, and this one - assuming it's Mist/Nero.  But nobody here seems to have one? I've long had a thing for this design... I almost had a checkered card case but Yoox sold out. Just for posterity, am also including a pic of the aqua/nero check...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5446003
> View attachment 5446050




Personally I love the blk/wht. I can just imagine it with a white flowing dress or shirt/palazzo pants in the Summer or strict all black in the Winter


----------



## designsgood

I just wish they would re-issue this bag so that I can finally get my caramel one... sigh...


----------



## GoStanford

What was the Lauren at retail, and what do you think is a reasonable price now?  Trying to get my bearings on what the resale market may have.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> What was the Lauren at retail, and what do you think is a reasonable price now?  Trying to get my bearings on what the resale market may have.


About $2150, give or take. And, of course, more if an exotic skin.

Reasonable now? Less than 900. IF in new condition. Remember, BV has a crappy resale price.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> What do you all think of the patterned Laurens? I've seen the Aqua/Nero checkered, and this one - assuming it's Mist/Nero.  But nobody here seems to have one? I've long had a thing for this design... I almost had a checkered card case but Yoox sold out. Just for posterity, am also including a pic of the aqua/nero check...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5446003
> View attachment 5446050


Late to the party but…..i like both. And i think each is equally wearsble with neutral-ish outfits. I find the mist/nero one to be more bold, for some reason. I really really love the aqua/nero version. I am always looking on resellers, and these almost never pop up, which is why i think most of us here do not have this style.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Late to the party but…..i like both. And i think each is equally wearsble with neutral-ish outfits. I find the mist/nero one to be more bold, for some reason. I really really love the aqua/nero version. I am always looking on resellers, and these almost never pop up, which is why i think most of us here do not have this style.


Probably because of the marked contrast; it seems aqua/Nero is kinder to the eye.


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> What was the Lauren at retail, and what do you think is a reasonable price now?  Trying to get my bearings on what the resale market may have.


I have 4, one i was able to find at the Orlando outlet (1750), definitely worth seeing if they have any left at any of the outlets. One i got from a lovely BVette here, and 2 from Fashionphile. Fashionphile and Rebag tend to be high…..and if in excellent condition really high….i think they range now from 1300-1600…..TRR might be lower, but they sell really quickly. I think color can also affect price. Gigolo Red still is the most sought after and fast selling color, it took me a long time to hunt mine. I thought i would never find one in good condition!  Its the most beautiful and classic clutch tho. I recently bought a Pouch dupe to test drive it, as i’ve been considering getting one. And no offense to those who like them, but i am really glad i did this before pulling the trigger. They are fun and chic, but not in the same league as the Lauren, imo. What color Laurens are u looking for? If i see any in excellent condition inam happy to dm you.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Probably because of the marked contrast; it seems aqua/Nero is kinder to the eye.


I think thats it, lol (i would inject an emoji here but it seems to have disappeared!  Gah!  Not liking this updated version lolol). Less contrast. More subtle. The mist/nero tho can be casual or chic, depending on what its worn with.


----------



## GoStanford

jbags07 said:


> What color Laurens are u looking for? If i see any in excellent condition inam happy to dm you.


Thanks!  Dark neutrals, matte or metallic.  I'm going to call the SF outlet, which is actually located in Livermore, to ask if they have any or can search for them in the system.

ETA: Livermore says they don't have any more Laurens, nor other locations, as well as Knots (that might just have been their location).  Apparently a lot of people have been calling to ask about clutches lately.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> I think thats it, lol (i would inject an emoji here but it seems to have disappeared!  Gah!  Not liking this updated version lolol). Less contrast. More subtle. The mist/nero tho can be casual or chic, depending on what its worn with.


Thanks to @Nibb reminding me of my penchant for the racing flag and the MINI, I did go ahead and snap up the one on eBay recently. It’s going to take an ungodly amount of time to get here, but it’s in new condition _and_ was just under $1000 (they gave me a 6% discount).

If you click the three dots next to the image icon (on the strip above the post you’re responding to or writing) you’ll get another menu which shows where you can insert an emoji.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> I have 4, one i was able to find at the Orlando outlet (1750), definitely worth seeing if they have any left at any of the outlets. One i got from a lovely BVette here, and 2 from Fashionphile. Fashionphile and Rebag tend to be high…..and if in excellent condition really high….i think they range now from 1300-1600…..TRR might be lower, but they sell really quickly. I think color can also affect price. Gigolo Red still is the most sought after and fast selling color, it took me a long time to hunt mine. I thought i would never find one in good condition!  Its the most beautiful and classic clutch tho. I recently bought a Pouch dupe to test drive it, as i’ve been considering getting one. And no offense to those who like them, but i am really glad i did this before pulling the trigger. They are fun and chic, but not in the same league as the Lauren, imo. What color Laurens are u looking for? If i see any in excellent condition inam happy to dm you.


Adding my two cents - I find it's getting more difficult to find the Lauren for under $1000 in excellent condition.  If you do, I would get it.  I recently purchased a metallic Lauren on Fashionphile for $1595, in excellent condition.  I felt that was a decent price considering it also included the mirror and dust bag (if that matters to you).  It seems most of the Laurens are listed in "very good" condition.  Those seem to run about $1300-$1400 on Fashionphile, TRR, and Rebag.  Those in "excellent" condition are usually more than $1500 on the resale sites.

@jbags07 I'm glad you got to test drive a Pouch dupe before purchasing the real thing.  I love my Pouches, but they are totally different from my Laurens.  I feel the Lauren is more elegant, and the larger Pouch is more casual.


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> Thanks!  Dark neutrals, matte or metallic.  I'm going to call the SF outlet, which is actually located in Livermore, to ask if they have any or can search for them in the system.
> 
> ETA: Livermore says they don't have any more Laurens, nor other locations, as well as Knots (that might just have been their location).  Apparently a lot of people have been calling to ask about clutches lately.


Oh that stinks!  They always seemed to kerp finding some in their system, but everyone is scooping them up. I will keep my eye out for u. I thought i saw a queste/antique silver one on fp, let me go see if its still there. Its a darkish metallic. Pix don’t do it justice. Its an amazing bag irl, i have and love it! The 2 tone is much more subtle irl tho then it appears in the pix….


----------



## Evergreen602

GoStanford said:


> Thanks!  Dark neutrals, matte or metallic.  I'm going to call the SF outlet, which is actually located in Livermore, to ask if they have any or can search for them in the system.
> 
> ETA: Livermore says they don't have any more Laurens, nor other locations, as well as Knots (that might just have been their location).  Apparently a lot of people have been calling to ask about clutches lately.


Grrr...thanks for letting us know about the Lauren and Knot status at the outlets.  I was thinking about calling them, as I have a newly discovered love for Knots.  Had no idea until I got one that they fit my asthma inhaler!  Who knew?  Now I must have more...


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Thanks to @Nibb reminding me of my penchant for the racing flag and the MINI, I did go ahead and snap up the one on eBay recently. It’s going to take an ungodly amount of time to get here, but it’s in new condition _and_ was just under $1000 (they gave me a 6% discount).
> 
> If you click the three dots next to the image icon (on the strip above the post you’re responding to or writing) you’ll get another menu which shows where you can insert an emoji.


Oohhhh can’t wait for your reveal 

And thx for the tip. Gosh updates are supposed to streamline, this is more complicated


----------



## GoStanford

Evergreen602 said:


> Grrr...thanks for letting us know about the Lauren and Knot status at the outlets.  I was thinking about calling them, as I have a newly discovered love for Knots.  Had no idea until I got one that they fit my asthma inhaler!  Who knew?  Now I must have more...


That is a chic way to be medically prepared.    You might still call your nearest outlet to ask about the clutches.  Who knows...maybe there's a box waiting to be opened at the warehouse.


----------



## indiaink

Well, I can see that a few of you are willing to pay more than 900 for the clutch, my bad. I guess that going rate is whatever somebody will pay.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Adding my two cents - I find it's getting more difficult to find the Lauren for under $1000 in excellent condition.  If you do, I would get it.  I recently purchased a metallic Lauren on Fashionphile for $1595, in excellent condition.  I felt that was a decent price considering it also included the mirror and dust bag (if that matters to you).  It seems most of the Laurens are listed in "very good" condition.  Those seem to run about $1300-$1400 on Fashionphile, TRR, and Rebag.  Those in "excellent" condition are usually more than $1500 on the resale sites.
> 
> @jbags07 I'm glad you got to test drive a Pouch dupe before purchasing the real thing.  I love my Pouches, but they are totally different from my Laurens.  I feel the Lauren is more elegant, and the larger Pouch is more casual.


Agreed its getting difficult to find Laurens in great condition. Some are misshapen, especially. Also agree its worth paying extra if its in excellent condition and u know the style/color will work for you. These classics will only be harder to find as time goes on. 

I am SO TM BV centric lolol. I tried the mini Jodie and hated it. So i went with a smooth leather dupe for the pouch…i was possibly interested in getting the intrecciato version for my Sept bag (DH buys me a big bag purchase every Sept, its my bday and our anniv month)…..i need to use it for a stretch of time b/c maybe it will grow on me. I hope i am not being offensive in my honesty as i know u love yours!  Wish i had a BV boutique near me to see and feel the real thing. But end of day, i always prefer TM bags to DL bags.


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> Well, I can see that a few of you are willing to pay more than 900 for the clutch, my bad. I guess that going rate is whatever somebody will pay.


Well I may have overpaid on Fashionphile too.  However, $1595 for a basic Lauren in excellent condition is a typical price for them.  They usually don't hang around too long if they are in excellent condition either.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Well, I can see that a few of you are willing to pay more than 900 for the clutch, my bad. I guess that going rate is whatever somebody will pay.


I also think, while some of us are somewhat good, none of us have your and @muchstuff ’s hunting skills   You two find all the good bags at all those amazing prices!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Agreed its getting difficult to find Laurens in great condition. Some are misshapen, especially. Also agree its worth paying extra if its in excellent condition and u know the style/color will work for you. These classics will only be harder to find as time goes on.
> 
> I am SO TM BV centric lolol. I tried the mini Jodie and hated it. So i went with a smooth leather dupe for the pouch…i was possibly interested in getting the intrecciato version for my Sept bag (DH buys me a big bag purchase every Sept, its my bday and our anniv month)…..i need to use it for a stretch of time b/c maybe it will grow on me. I hope i am not being offensive in my honesty as i know u love yours!  Wish i had a BV boutique near me to see and feel the real thing. But end of day, i always prefer TM bags to DL bags.


Not offended at all.  We all have different tastes.  I just happen to love both TM and DL (TM a bit more!).  To me, the soft and squishy leather on my Pouches makes them feel luxurious.  However, it's a slouchy chic feel.

The Laurens are a bit more structured, and I feel like they dress up my outfits more.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Well I may have overpaid on Fashionphile too.  However, $1595 for a basic Lauren in excellent condition is a typical price for them.  They usually don't hang around too long if they are in excellent condition either.


And, prices have gone bonkers this past year on reseller sites. Just bonkers!  So if u want a bag, u have to pay these prices. 

End of day. Its all still affordable when compared to reseller prices on Hermes and Chsnel bags. FP in particular not only doubles but more then doubles retail prices. Who the heck would even pay 28k for a tiny B25 thats not even in new condition!


----------



## GoStanford

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ther-intrecciato-the-lauren-1980-clutch-dfvss

Since some of you are online now...I found this one on TRR but most of the photos don't match the description of "grey, metallic," so I'm wondering what color this actually is. I have it on hold for about 10 more minutes. Tempting!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Not offended at all.  We all have different tastes.  I just happen to love both TM and DL (TM a bit more!).  To me, the soft and squishy leather on my Pouches makes them feel luxurious.  However, it's a slouchy chic feel.
> 
> The Laurens are a bit more structured, and I feel like they dress up my outfits more.


Accurate summary of the differences!  Plus, my dupe, while leather, does not have the yummy BV luxe feel….so that might ne key in my judgement too. But the closest store is 5 hours away. I think they have a boutique in Miami tho. Maybe a weekend away.


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ther-intrecciato-the-lauren-1980-clutch-dfvss
> 
> Since some of you are online now...I found this one on TRR but most of the photos don't match the description of "grey, metallic," so I'm wondering what color this actually is. I have it on hold for about 10 more minutes. Tempting!


Will go look now! Be back soon…


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ther-intrecciato-the-lauren-1980-clutch-dfvss
> 
> Since some of you are online now...I found this one on TRR but most of the photos don't match the description of "grey, metallic," so I'm wondering what color this actually is. I have it on hold for about 10 more minutes. Tempting!






I find the app pix lately to be blurry. This does not look metallic to me, nor does it look gray. It kind of looks black!  

If you buy it and it does not match the description, you do have grounds to force a return. And if you purchase using paypal, you can open a paypal case if they resist a return. B/c its so hit and miss with trr. It might actually be a gray metallic and might be a fabulous bag, with bad pix.


----------



## jbags07

In this pic, it does kind of look gray metallic tho, but not in the other pix…..


----------



## GoStanford

Thank you for the info...black would be OK too...just wringing my hands over whether to go with TRR.  I've gotten very lucky thus far with them...will post an update in a few minutes.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Accurate summary of the differences!  Plus, my dupe, while leather, does not have the yummy BV luxe feel….so that might ne key in my judgement too. But the closest store is 5 hours away. I think they have a boutique in Miami tho. Maybe a weekend away.


Well, if I can make recommendation...try one on in a boutique or department store.  However, don't pay the full retail price if you are going with one of the multiseasonal neutral colors.  At $3800 for the larger intrecciato version, it's no longer worth it.  I was good paying $3200 for my Raintree intrecciato.  Sure, I may find the same bag for less on the resale sites in the next couple of years, but right now Raintree goes for about $2800 if it does pop up on the resale sites.

Meanwhile, my recently acquired Nero Pouch sat on Fashionphile for a while, and I snagged it when it went to 20% off, for $2075.  I saw no signs of wear on it.


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> Thank you for the info...black would be OK too...just wringing my hands over whether to go with TRR.  I've gotten very lucky thus far with them...will post an update in a few minutes.


Worth a try imo. They are getting better about returns when a bag is not as described. ….ive had quite a few issues with them lately i am really put off, yet ive purchased some amazing gems from them, so….its worth a shot….


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Well, if I can make recommendation...try one on in a boutique or department store.  However, don't pay the full retail price if you are going with one of the multiseasonal neutral colors.  At $3800 for the larger intrecciato version, it's no longer worth it.  I was good paying $3200 for my Raintree intrecciato.  Sure, I may find the same bag for less on the resale sites in the next couple of years, but right now Raintree goes for about $2800 if it does pop up on the resale sites.
> 
> Meanwhile, my recently acquired Nero Pouch sat on Fashionphile for a while, and I snagged it when it went to 20% off, for $2075.  I saw no signs of wear on it.


Wooowwww thats a great price for your nero!  Great advice, thank u. I was thinking new…and i think the woven pouch is up to 3900? Plus my tax rate is high, county and stste sales tax so that brings it to 4200 and change. In which case, one of those new mini cabats would be calling my name instead


----------



## GoStanford

jbags07 said:


> Worth a try imo. They are getting better about returns when a bag is not as described. ….ive had quite a few issues with them lately i am really put off, yet ive purchased some amazing gems from them, so….its worth a shot….


I went for it!  To be honest, clutches are for me aspirational, as I don't really have a lot of social events where I need them, but every so often when I lug a big bag, or a less formal smaller bag to a special event or even an informal social outing, I think to myself, it would be nice to be able to carry the essentials without much fuss.  

I did at least switch the shipping address to work...I was getting palpitations from TRR shipping to home and UPS not even ringing the doorbell when I was home.  I really wish they would ask for signature confirmation for these expensive items!


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> I went for it!  To be honest, clutches are for me aspirational, as I don't really have a lot of social events where I need them, but every so often when I lug a big bag, or a less formal smaller bag to a special event or even an informal social outing, I think to myself, it would be nice to be able to carry the essentials without much fuss.
> 
> I did at least switch the shipping address to work...I was getting palpitations from TRR shipping to home and UPS not even ringing the doorbell when I was home.  I really wish they would ask for signature confirmation for these expensive items!


Oh good!  Looking forward to your reveal, and really hoping its what you are looking for. While clutches might not always be practical, the Lauren is a beauty and definitely has a place in the bag closet. Its great for lunches and dinners out too. I keep a plastic grocery bag inside, in case it needs to hang on a hook in a restroom, just place it in the bag and hang it, and no worries lolol. 

Glad u routed shipping to work. I ordered a mist Lido with interwoven chain detail a few weeks ago from trr. Ups noted it as ‘delivered’ …i was home all day that day, saw the ups truck in fact drive by w/o stopping, and it was not delivered. I opened a case. 3 days later it magically reappeared in the system. And started its week journey to be sent back to trr. Its been there since wednesday and so far i have not received a reshipment notification, but last time i called they said it would be reshipped. Anyhow, hoping your package arrives no problems to your work address, and looking forward to seeing what the color looks like irl


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Thank you for the info...black would be OK too...just wringing my hands over whether to go with TRR.  I've gotten very lucky thus far with them...will post an update in a few minutes.


I just went to look - piss-poor photos but it looks in terrific condition. I can’t tell what color it is but it is two-tone, if that helps.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> I went for it!  To be honest, clutches are for me aspirational, as I don't really have a lot of social events where I need them, but every so often when I lug a big bag, or a less formal smaller bag to a special event or even an informal social outing, I think to myself, it would be nice to be able to carry the essentials without much fuss.
> 
> I did at least switch the shipping address to work...I was getting palpitations from TRR shipping to home and UPS not even ringing the doorbell when I was home.  I really wish they would ask for signature confirmation for these expensive items!


Congrats!


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Accurate summary of the differences!  Plus, my dupe, while leather, does not have the yummy BV luxe feel….so that might ne key in my judgement too. But the closest store is 5 hours away. I think they have a boutique in Miami tho. Maybe a weekend away.



There is a BV boutique in Miami in the Design District neighbourhood. There is also a boutique a bit further north at the Bal Harbour Shops.

I haven't been to either of them since before the pandemic but I would say the Design District location has more selection (at least that's how it was pre-pandemic but I don't think that would change necessarily), but it's terrible for parking.


----------



## _Moravia_

indiaink said:


> What do you all think of the patterned Laurens? I've seen the Aqua/Nero checkered, and this one - assuming it's Mist/Nero.  But nobody here seems to have one? I've long had a thing for this design... I almost had a checkered card case but Yoox sold out. Just for posterity, am also including a pic of the aqua/nero check...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5446003
> View attachment 5446050



I really like these patterned Laurens and actually find the Mist/Nero more striking. From a personal perspective I would find the Aqua/Nero hard to style (apart from wearing it with black) due to my wardrobe.


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> There is a BV boutique in Miami in the Design District neighbourhood. There is also a boutique a bit further north at the Bal Harbour Shops.
> 
> I haven't been to either of them since before the pandemic but I would say the Design District location has more selection (at least that's how it was pre-pandemic but I don't think that would change necessarily), but it's terrible for parking.


Thank u for this info, we are a tad closer to the Atlanta location, but if i plan a trip to gonto the BB boutique, Miami would provide a better option lol. I will save this info, thank u for sharing


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Thanks to @Nibb reminding me of my penchant for the racing flag and the MINI, I did go ahead and snap up the one on eBay recently. It’s going to take an ungodly amount of time to get here, but it’s in new condition _and_ was just under $1000 (they gave me a 6% discount).
> 
> If you click the three dots next to the image icon (on the strip above the post you’re responding to or writing) you’ll get another menu which shows where you can insert an emoji.


Awesome! Great bag at a super price!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Well, I can see that a few of you are willing to pay more than 900 for the clutch, my bad. I guess that going rate is whatever somebody will pay.


TRR recently sold an ostrich Lauren in glycine for around $600. Must have been snatched up in seconds. I found it after the fact.


----------



## _Moravia_

Nibb said:


> TRR recently sold an ostrich Lauren in glycine for around $600. Must have been snatched up in seconds. I found it after the fact.



As @indiaink mentioned the going rate really is what someone is willing to pay. Another ostrich Lauren in black sold for CAD $4700 on TRR (marketed as being in pristine condition with tags).


----------



## GoStanford

Wanted to thank everybody who helped me look into this Lauren from TRR and gauge its color.  It has arrived in pristine condition, though no dust bag.  Still has the plastic on its metallic tag.  It’s a metallic black, without the finish or slight ridges of ottone, brunito, or other true metallics.  It’s like a pearlized finish, not a matte black.  

I actually got a Lauren rehomed from a lovely TPFer pre-pandemic.  In 2020 I could not visualize myself going anywhere the way things were looking, and I ended up consigning that Lauren.  I’m glad to have found one now, and hope to have lots of chances to use it.


----------



## Evergreen602

GoStanford said:


> Wanted to thank everybody who helped me look into this Lauren from TRR and gauge its color.  It has arrived in pristine condition, though no dust bag.  Still has the plastic on its metallic tag.  It’s a metallic black, without the finish or slight ridges of ottone, brunito, or other true metallics.  It’s like a pearlized finish, not a matte black.
> 
> I actually got a Lauren rehomed from a lovely TPFer pre-pandemic.  In 2020 I could not visualize myself going anywhere the way things were looking, and I ended up consigning that Lauren.  I’m glad to have found one now, and hope to have lots of chances to use it.
> View attachment 5574358


Just gorgeous!  Had no idea they made these in a metallic black.  I wonder what the BV color name is.  So glad it turned out well!

FYI - I have found BV dustbags on ebay or Poshmark for cheap, if you are looking for one.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Wanted to thank everybody who helped me look into this Lauren from TRR and gauge its color.  It has arrived in pristine condition, though no dust bag.  Still has the plastic on its metallic tag.  It’s a metallic black, without the finish or slight ridges of ottone, brunito, or other true metallics.  It’s like a pearlized finish, not a matte black.
> 
> I actually got a Lauren rehomed from a lovely TPFer pre-pandemic.  In 2020 I could not visualize myself going anywhere the way things were looking, and I ended up consigning that Lauren.  I’m glad to have found one now, and hope to have lots of chances to use it.
> View attachment 5574358


I wonder if it is Gunmetal - @V0N1B2 might know…


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> Wanted to thank everybody who helped me look into this Lauren from TRR and gauge its color.  It has arrived in pristine condition, though no dust bag.  Still has the plastic on its metallic tag.  It’s a metallic black, without the finish or slight ridges of ottone, brunito, or other true metallics.  It’s like a pearlized finish, not a matte black.
> 
> I actually got a Lauren rehomed from a lovely TPFer pre-pandemic.  In 2020 I could not visualize myself going anywhere the way things were looking, and I ended up consigning that Lauren.  I’m glad to have found one now, and hope to have lots of chances to use it.
> View attachment 5574358


So glad it worked out and u love it. The color sounds amazing, the perfect neutral but with a flair


----------



## indiaink

The Lauren 1980 in Mist/Nero from the A/W 2018 season...


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> The Lauren 1980 in Mist/Nero from the A/W 2018 season...
> 
> View attachment 5575904


Great find. The checkerboard effect adds a very cool edginess to the classic Lauren design. Love this look!


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> The Lauren 1980 in Mist/Nero from the A/W 2018 season...


That is very elegant with the checkerboard effect.  And how the darker piping on the tab closure complements the lighter leather.  Beautiful clutch!


----------



## _Moravia_

indiaink said:


> The Lauren 1980 in Mist/Nero from the A/W 2018 season...
> 
> View attachment 5575904



Love it. Congratulations! If you have a chance please post a photo of this clutch outside. I was hoping to get a sense of the colouring for this Lauren IRL.


----------



## indiaink

_Moravia_ said:


> Love it. Congratulations! If you have a chance please post a photo of this clutch outside. I was hoping to get a sense of the colouring for this Lauren IRL.


Of course, here you go. Cloudy day today so no bright sun, but still nice... Looks like it's one of those BV magic colors; very white or more a muted white, or mist, as they say ...


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> Of course, here you go. Cloudy day today so no bright sun, but still nice... Looks like it's one of those BV magic colors; very white or more a muted white, or mist, as they say ...
> 
> View attachment 5576282


It's gorgeous in natural light - just perfection!


----------



## protein_

Does anyone know if the Lauren 1980 clutch will be re-re-released?

I read that BV is rereleasing archive products again... and I just wanted to give myself some hope (was desperate for the clutch in Oxblood/Barolo at the time, but didn't have disposable income aha).  

ETA: Nevermind, I saw the lineup on BV's website. I'll just keep waiting on resale sites, aha.


----------



## _Moravia_

indiaink said:


> Of course, here you go. Cloudy day today so no bright sun, but still nice... Looks like it's one of those BV magic colors; very white or more a muted white, or mist, as they say ...
> 
> View attachment 5576282



Fabulous, thanks! So, it's gorgeous in dark, moody, sexy lighting, as well as out in natural light


----------



## Evergreen602

protein_ said:


> Does anyone know if the Lauren 1980 clutch will be re-re-released?
> 
> I read that BV is rereleasing archive products again... and I just wanted to give myself some hope (was desperate for the clutch in Oxblood/Barolo at the time, but didn't have disposable income aha).
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, I saw the lineup on BV's website. I'll just keep waiting on resale sites, aha.


A Gigolo Red Lauren 1980 just popped up on Fashionphile.  Personally, I think the price is high considering it's not in excellent or pristine condition.  I guess they know it's a popular color.  It may be worth watching.









						BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato The Lauren 1980 Clutch Gigolo Red | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato The Lauren 1980 Clutch in Gigolo Red. This stylish clutch is crafted of tightly woven lambskin leather in deep red. The bag features a small crossover strap that opens the bag to a brown microfiber interior with a zipper pocket.




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## indiaink

Evergreen602 said:


> A Gigolo Red Lauren 1980 just popped up on Fashionphile.  Personally, I think the price is high considering it's not in excellent or pristine condition.  I guess they know it's a popular color.  It may be worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato The Lauren 1980 Clutch Gigolo Red | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato The Lauren 1980 Clutch in Gigolo Red. This stylish clutch is crafted of tightly woven lambskin leather in deep red. The bag features a small crossover strap that opens the bag to a brown microfiber interior with a zipper pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


That description is so weird - what crossover strap? LOL. I see it's already in somebody's bag...


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> That description is so weird - what crossover strap? LOL. I see it's already in somebody's bag...


LOL - "crossover strap"?  Are they talking about the closure perhaps?  Very weird description.


----------



## protein_

indiaink said:


> That description is so weird - what crossover strap? LOL. I see it's already in somebody's bag...


I _think_ they mean the little strap part that acts as the clasp...?


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> LOL - "crossover strap"?  Are they talking about the closure perhaps?  Very weird description.





protein_ said:


> I _think_ they mean the little strap part that acts as the clasp...?



Yes, that's probably what they mean. The clasp looks quite worn on close-up so definitely not worth the price. I have had this particular clutch in this colour for a few years and mine still looks new even with steady use of it. I don't expect the rest of it to look that great IRL if they've worn the clasp out so much.

What does it mean when it's in someone's "bag" (I've never bought from Fashionphile before)? Can someone else not purchase it if it's already listed as in another's "bag"?


----------



## indiaink

_Moravia_ said:


> Yes, that's probably what they mean. The clasp looks quite worn on close-up so definitely not worth the price. I have had this particular clutch in this colour for a few years and mine still looks new even with steady use of it. I don't expect the rest of it to look that great IRL if they've worn the clasp out so much.
> 
> What does it mean when it's in someone's "bag" (I've never bought from Fashionphile before)? Can someone else not purchase it if it's already listed as in another's "bag"?


No, it's able to be purchased - just that others have it in their bag and it COULD be snatched up. IMO it's a tactic to make you buy it now and not wait. 

ETA: I do see some color loss on the clasp and the corners - conditioning would probably fix that. I agree, though - it's not in "very good" condition and that lining is awfully messy.


----------



## jeune_fille

protein_ said:


> Does anyone know if the Lauren 1980 clutch will be re-re-released?
> 
> I read that BV is rereleasing archive products again... and I just wanted to give myself some hope (was desperate for the clutch in Oxblood/Barolo at the time, but didn't have disposable income aha).
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, I saw the lineup on BV's website. I'll just keep waiting on resale sites, aha.



Some pieces are popping out of the outlet from time to time. I got my Gigolo Red from the outlet as well. My SA informed me, Fortunately! Now if only, the Oculus one will pop out even in my dream!


----------



## Evergreen602

I see another Gigolo Red Lauren popped up on Fashionphile.  This one is listed as excellent condition.  Check out that price!  I think that was the original price in 2017.  It looks like it does not include the mirror.  It's already in four bags.









						BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato The Lauren 1980 Clutch Gigolo Red | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato The Lauren 1980 Clutch in Gigolo Red. This stylish clutch is crafted of tightly woven lambskin leather. The bag features a small crossover strap that opens the bag to a brown microfiber interior with a zipper pocket featuring a sterling...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Evergreen602

And Gigolo Red in "very good" condition on TRR...



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-weave-clutch-ehhat


----------



## protein_

Evergreen602 said:


> And Gigolo Red in "very good" condition on TRR...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-weave-clutch-ehhat



Ooo, and 20% off with ApplePay, very very very intrigued.


----------



## Evergreen602

protein_ said:


> Ooo, and 20% off with ApplePay, very very very intrigued.


I've been waiting very patiently for a Gigolo Red Lauren in excellent condition.  However, I've made a lot of purchases lately, so I must pass for now.

I wish TRR provided more photos, especially detailed photos at the typical wear spots like the corners.  However, I think TRR's Lauren looks like it may be in better condition on the exterior than the ones on Fashionphile.  And the price is certainly better, especially with Apple Pay.


----------



## protein_

Evergreen602 said:


> I've been waiting very patiently for a Gigolo Red Lauren in excellent condition.  However, I've made a lot of purchases lately, so I must pass for now.
> 
> I wish TRR provided more photos, especially detailed photos at the typical wear spots like the corners.  However, I think TRR's Lauren looks like it may be in better condition on the exterior than the ones on Fashionphile.  And the price is certainly better, especially with Apple Pay.


Whoops, just read the fine print, "'Coupons and discounts are not available for this product' on their unique product pages."

... of course the Lauren has that on the page!


----------



## GoStanford

protein_ said:


> Whoops, just read the fine print, "'Coupons and discounts are not available for this product' on their unique product pages."
> 
> ... of course the Lauren has that on the page!


Yeah, TRR seems to skimp on the coupon applicability for some of the really desirable products.  That coupled with the no returns on handbags makes it a big commitment, but they also have lots of merchandise coming in all the time, it seems, so it's fun to keep looking.


----------



## GoStanford

A nice looking one in light brown is on TRR now, but no discounts and of course the usual final sale disclaimer.  It’s really frustrating they insist on that for such high ticket purchases.


----------



## designsgood

After looking for the past two years (and missing few), I have finally found my Caramel/Brown Lauren 1980!


----------



## GoStanford

designsgood said:


> After looking for the past two years (and missing few), I have finally found my Caramel/Brown Lauren 1980!


It's so beautiful!  Were all of these "solid color" Laurens actually made in two different colors?  It gives the material such depth and shimmer.


----------



## designsgood

GoStanford said:


> It's so beautiful!  Were all of these "solid color" Laurens actually made in two different colors?  It gives the material such depth and shimmer.


Good question... I would think, yes? The color difference is so very slight, but seems intentional as it is every other leather strip. Wow, they're such gorgeous bags!


----------



## jbags07

designsgood said:


> After looking for the past two years (and missing few), I have finally found my Caramel/Brown Lauren 1980!
> 
> View attachment 5588170


 Its a great feeling to find a bag after searching for so long! Congratulations on finding her, what a gorgeous color, and condition is amazing


----------



## designsgood

jbags07 said:


> Its a great feeling to find a bag after searching for so long! Congratulations on finding her, what a gorgeous color, and condition is amazing


Thank you  it really is a great feeling!


----------



## jeune_fille

If anyone is interested, SaksOff has new Lauren 1980.


----------



## Evergreen602

jeune_fille said:


> If anyone is interested, SaksOff has new Lauren 1980.


Looks like they have Oro Scuro and Dark Bronze.  I have Oro Scuro and it's gorgeous in person!  There is a gray or silver one too, but not sure of the official color name.


----------



## jeune_fille

Evergreen602 said:


> Looks like they have Oro Scuro and Dark Bronze.  I have Oro Scuro and it's gorgeous in person!  There is a gray or silver one too, but not sure of the official color name.



If you saw the pictures, the Oro Scuro leather looks off to me. Like part of the bag was not dyed properly. Do you think it was just lighting? I wanted to get one later, but It looks not real. If you know what I mean 
I have the dark bronze, that was actually my first Lauren.


----------



## protein_

jeune_fille said:


> If you saw the pictures, the Oro Scuro leather looks off to me. Like part of the bag was not dyed properly. Do you think it was just lighting? I wanted to get one later, but It looks not real. If you know what I mean
> I have the dark bronze, that was actually my first Lauren.


Yeah it looks like it wasn't dyed properly or something went askew in production for it...

Had no idea that SaksOff had so much old BV, love it!!


----------



## Evergreen602

The Oro Scuro is really a chameleon, and changes with lighting.  The color does not look off to me, but because of how it changes, at first I thought mine was Dark Bronze - partly because FP listed it as that color.  My SA confirmed it was Oro Scuro.  Here are some photos of mine for reference.


----------



## Evergreen602

jeune_fille said:


> If anyone is interested, SaksOff has new Lauren 1980.


FYI - I was safe from the Laurens, but not those Intrecciato Rings Knots.  They were on my "jump off Ban Island list."  Not anymore!   Shadow with Palladio Rings and Nero with Brunito Rings are on their way to me. I may only keep one, but I'll be so happy to compare them in person to know for sure. Thanks for posting the tip!


----------



## jeune_fille

OMG that was a really nice bag. I am jealous on those Palladio Rings. Please let us know about your new Knot.


----------



## Evergreen602

jeune_fille said:


> OMG that was a really nice bag. I am jealous on those Palladio Rings. Please let us know about your new Knot.


Not to hijack the Lauren thread, but they had had five Shadow with Palladio Rings Knots left when I ordered mine.  Now there are three.  It can still be yours... 









						Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Clutch on SALE | Saks OFF 5TH
					

Buy Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Clutch on SALE at Saks OFF 5TH. Shop our collection of Bottega Veneta Clutches at up to 70% OFF!




					www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## Tyler_JP

I finally nabbed one of these this afternoon (a Quetsche/Antique Silver in Excellent condition). Charlotte Rampling and Lauren Hutton are my ultimate fashion icons, so you know how excited I am.


----------



## Evergreen602

Tyler_JP said:


> I finally nabbed one of these this afternoon (a Quetsche/Antique Silver in Excellent condition). Charlotte Rampling and Lauren Hutton are my ultimate fashion icons, so you know how excited I am.


Congratulations!  Hope you will share photos when it arrives!


----------



## protein_

Do we think the BV 1980 clutch was heavily immitated?

I'm nervous about buying from TRR, but they're still a little $$ there...


----------



## jeune_fille

protein_ said:


> Do we think the BV 1980 clutch was heavily immitated?
> 
> I'm nervous about buying from TRR, but they're still a little $$ there...


It is possible. But probably one of the authenticators here could lend a helping eyes (or hand).


----------



## Tyler_JP




----------



## Evergreen602

Tyler_JP said:


> View attachment 5622016
> 
> View attachment 5622017
> 
> View attachment 5622018


Love it - looks like it is absolutely pristine!  Enjoy her, she is a beauty!


----------



## Evergreen602

I've never seen a lizard Lauren pop up on the resale sites, but there is a beautiful gold one on TRR.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-lucertola-intrecciato-the-lauren-1980-clutch-f5m5j


----------



## watermelonpop

Does anyone have both bronze & the dark gold? If so, do you mind posting a photo? Which color do you find more versatile?


----------



## Swathi

I saw another more brighter gold in Saks off fifth. It is gone now, wondering what is the difference between that and the oro scuro gold in real life


----------



## Evergreen602

Swathi said:


> I saw another more brighter gold in Saks off fifth. It is gone now, wondering what is the difference between that and the oro scuro gold in real life


I believe Saks Off 5th currently has both the Dark Bronze and Oro Scuro (dark gold).  I'm not aware of a lighter gold in the Lauren.  Oro Scuro can come off as a bronze or brighter gold depending on the light and the angle.  As a result, sometimes the resale sites mistake it for the Dark Bronze.  I posted some photos of mine above.

Here are photos of Oro Scuro and Dark Bronze I found on Spotted Fashion, which I think came from the BV website initially.  Oro Scuro can honestly look like both of these in real life.  It's a real chameleon.  I would love to the Dark Bronze in person for comparison.


----------



## Swathi

Evergreen602 said:


> I believe Saks Off 5th currently has both the Dark Bronze and Oro Scuro (dark gold).  I'm not aware of a lighter gold in the Lauren.  Oro Scuro can come off as a bronze or brighter gold depending on the light and the angle.  As a result, sometimes the resale sites mistake it for the Dark Bronze.  I posted some photos of mine above.
> 
> Here are photos of Oro Scuro and Dark Bronze I found on Spotted Fashion, which I think came from the BV website initially.  Oro Scuro can honestly look like both of these in real life.  It's a real chameleon.  I would love to the Dark Bronze in person for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 5626849
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626851


thank you. Saks off 5th has both bronze and oro scuro listed. It lists oro scuro as "Gold" but actually two days ago another lauren listing popped up and that also said "gold" but the photos showed a more brighter gold. So at that time there were two "gold" listings. Both were in my cart, and the newer listing got sold out in a day. The photos of that was way shinier gold. May be it is also Oro Scuro? Interesting they had two listings then...


----------



## watermelonpop

Swathi said:


> I saw another more brighter gold in Saks off fifth. It is gone now, wondering what is the difference between that and the oro scuro gold in real life


same! i saw it when there was one left & debated getting it! along with the dark gold & bronze that ordered, but i felt that it would be excessive


----------



## watermelonpop

Evergreen602 said:


> I believe Saks Off 5th currently has both the Dark Bronze and Oro Scuro (dark gold).  I'm not aware of a lighter gold in the Lauren.  Oro Scuro can come off as a bronze or brighter gold depending on the light and the angle.  As a result, sometimes the resale sites mistake it for the Dark Bronze.  I posted some photos of mine above.
> 
> Here are photos of Oro Scuro and Dark Bronze I found on Spotted Fashion, which I think came from the BV website initially.  Oro Scuro can honestly look like both of these in real life.  It's a real chameleon.  I would love to the Dark Bronze in person for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 5626849
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626851


thank you for your earlier photos- your clutch looks lovely! a perfect chameleon. interesting that there was no true gold colorway.


----------



## Evergreen602

watermelonpop said:


> thank you for your earlier photos- your clutch looks lovely! a perfect chameleon. interesting that there was no true gold colorway.


Thank you!  I should say, I don't know of a true gold colorway.  Perhaps some of the BV experts will chime in and provide some insight.


----------



## watermelonpop

As promised, here are photos of both clutches. On the package they are simply marked bronze & gold. Both have significant wrinkles/creases, so not sure which one to keep!


----------



## Evergreen602

watermelonpop said:


> As promised, here are photos of both clutches. On the package they are simply marked bronze & gold. Both have significant wrinkles/creases, so not sure which one to keep!
> 
> View attachment 5633658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633659


Wow!  I now understand why Oro Scuro is often confused with Dark Bronze.  The two colors look very similar in your photos, but Dark Bronze is a bit darker.  Both are gorgeous!

The creasing on the Oro Scuro looks pretty typical of the Lauren.  They all tend to crease at those corners.  However, the large linear crease across the Dark Bronze looks like improper storage to me.  That's the one I would send back if I were you.

ETA - if you are not happy with the condition, I would send both back.  You may be better off stalking the resale market.  Occasionally preowned Laurens in pristine condition do pop up.


----------

